# New Hamilton Traveler!!!



## ilovethespeedy

Post pics when you get this bag!!! debating on the black! This is the size large, from macys!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pretty!!! It's definitely on my wishlist......


----------



## jojon21

I love it! Would you say it's about the same size as a large Selma?


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thank You!! probably close!! Maybe a tad bigger I will look tonight and see!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

It's gorgeous!


----------



## houstonm2198

Pretty!


----------



## oluchika

Picked it up yesterday at this MK store. Was debating between this and the luggage color, but I don't have a black bag yet. Still want the olive green selma I saw too!


----------



## keishapie1973

oluchika said:


> Picked it up yesterday at this MK store. Was debating between this and the luggage color, but I don't have a black bag yet. Still want the olive green selma I saw too!



It's gorgeous!!!! I sold my black e/w Hamilton because I plan to get this one.....


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Is that black one the large?? I just looked at a large black at macys and it seemed so small I want it in xl


----------



## oluchika

ilovethespeedy said:


> Is that black one the large?? I just looked at a large black at macys and it seemed so small I want it in xl



It is the large, but I'm actually able to fit all of my stuff in it comfortably. I normally carry bigger bags (the medium selma was always too small for me) but this seems like the perfect size, not too big or too small. It feels bigger than the e/w hamilton, don't know if it's taller or not, but it seems like a good size for everyday use.

Apparently, there is a medium size as well. Haven't seen it in person but I know I wouldn't be able to use it, it would be WAY too small.


----------



## zeeni26

this is gorgeous


----------



## the_baglover

Gorgeous bag! Congratulations to those who got it. 

The large size doesn't seem very large to me. Probably around the size of a large selma.


----------



## missmoimoi

the_baglover said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congratulations to those who got it.
> 
> The large size doesn't seem very large to me. Probably around the size of a large selma.



I don't know why he's calling it "large" because it's really a medium sized bag.  I came across this online on the MK website yesterday and I'm sure I'm getting one.  Been too busy to check out MK boutique to see if they've arrived - I bet they have.

Wouldn't mind other colour options though - I'm sure more colours will come.


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> Picked it up yesterday at this MK store. Was debating between this and the luggage color, but I don't have a black bag yet. Still want the olive green selma I saw too!



Congrats!  LOVE it 
I don't know what colour to start with - black is always fabulous.


----------



## oluchika

missmoimoi said:


> I don't know why he's calling it "large" because it's really a medium sized bag.  I came across this online on the MK website yesterday and I'm sure I'm getting one.  Been too busy to check out MK boutique to see if they've arrived - I bet they have.
> 
> Wouldn't mind other colour options though - I'm sure more colours will come.



The MK store also had orange, yellow, two camouflage prints with calf hair and apparently there's a white version too though I haven't seen it.

I would agree that it's about the size of the large Selma. I was debating between the olive Selma and the Hamilton traveler and they both were about the same size. The traveler does have a zip top by the way.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

It looks so much bigger on the MK website page with the model carrying it! I wish it was that big!


----------



## missmoimoi

I like this bag in pretty much every colour on the website but I should hold out for a blue or pink.  I can't find an excuse to buy this bag in any of the current colours!  I just got a yellow Kate Spade bag and if this MK was more of a lime or avocado, maybe?  I have to see it irl to see how close to yellow it is (called apple green though).


----------



## keishapie1973

This bag is on the MK Facebook page as the cover photo in a new green color. I was really hoping they came out with this color for Fall/ Winter!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Wow, the green one on Facebook isn't on the website yet.  I'm sure he'll come out with blues and pink. Can't wait to see in person. Optic white would be more tempting with silver hardware.


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## ilovethespeedy

Has anyone heard if he will come out with this in a size larger??? I really want a bigger one! Or when that green color or more may come out???


----------



## oluchika

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2691178
> View attachment 2691179



I saw a similar ad outside of my local MK store with the green bag, yet haven't seen it yet. The SA didn't know anything about a green version either.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I contacted MK! they said size large is all the will prob have! The Green color on facebook etc is a spring/summer color we may not see until the same time next year which is crazy! Why tease us now! They will debut the fall colors soon she said which will be more darker most likely!!


----------



## ubo22

ilovethespeedy said:


> I contacted MK! they said size large is all the will prob have! The Green color on facebook etc is a spring/summer color we may not see until the same time next year which is crazy! Why tease us now! They will debut the fall colors soon she said which will be more darker most likely!!


They already debuted the fall colors for the Selma (luggage, dark olive, and navy).  They will probably be similar for the Hamilton Traveler.  That green color on Facebook looks very close to malachite green.  It may even be a palm green, but can't tell for sure.  If they're saying it's a spring/summer color, then it probably is closer to palm green.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilovethespeedy said:


> I contacted MK! they said size large is all the will prob have! The Green color on facebook etc is a spring/summer color we may not see until the same time next year which is crazy! Why tease us now! They will debut the fall colors soon she said which will be more darker most likely!!



That's bull.  Neiman Marcus has the green right now.   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod171290192&cmCat=product


----------



## ubo22

MiaBorsa said:


> That's bull.  Neiman Marcus has the green right now.   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod171290192&cmCat=product


So the color is gooseberry.  Nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> That's bull.  Neiman Marcus has the green right now.   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod171290192&cmCat=product



Thanks!!!! Because, that color doesn't look remotely like a spring/ summer green. I like it a lot.....


----------



## missmoimoi

MiaBorsa said:


> That's bull.  Neiman Marcus has the green right now.   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod171290192&cmCat=product



Wow - thanks!  I can't wait to see this in person.  I really like this colour but I have done a few green bags recently...I "should" hold out for a shade of blue which I'm sure he will eventually do.  Too bad I can't collect because so far my faves from existing options in no particular order are:

1. black
2. green apple (which looks like yellow)
3. gooseberry (green)
4. optic white - especially if he does it in silver hw

Ha, ha - then what happens when he does do a blue, pink or red?


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Im not sure thats just what they emailed me back!!! I didnt think it made since at all!! The green on nords looks diff to me than the facebook pic! It looks more deep hunter but i assume its the lighting!!! I have the luggage color but so want it in a bigger size


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I went back and looked it does actually look the same green!!!! She must be crazy haha is it just me or do they look way bigger in the pics than in life??? Mine doesnt look big at all its the large


----------



## missmoimoi

ilovethespeedy said:


> Has anyone heard if he will come out with this in a size larger??? I really want a bigger one! Or when that green color or more may come out???



Still haven't seen it yet - been too busy to check our MK boutiques.
Yea, the size might be an issue for me too - larger makes sense to me.

Color really varies on computer or tablet, right?  The Facebook photo and dept store photo look the same to me - close enough anyway.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I agree!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for xl haha I'll post a pic of mine after I fill it and carry later


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> The MK store also had orange, yellow, two camouflage prints with calf hair and apparently there's a white version too though I haven't seen it.
> 
> I would agree that it's about the size of the large Selma. I was debating between the olive Selma and the Hamilton traveler and they both were about the same size. The traveler does have a zip top by the way.



I saw these today - all of them except for the green Gooseberry version.  However, Gooseberry is now up on MK website.

I was really curious about Apple Green - wondering if it was too close to pure acid yellow or not?  Apple Green is a pretty good name!  I almost want to call it Lime but it's not so "pure" green like a real lime.  Granny Smith apple green?  Yea, sort of but veers towards yellow...LOL what a description and I'm rambling about colour, sigh!

I really hope MK comes out with a great Blue.  I'm tempted by Apple Green, Optic White and the Gooseberry just because they're great bags to use/carry and nice to have such cute colours!


----------



## TheBlingThing

Hey ladies! What do you think about the vitello leather this MK is made of? Do you think it would hold its shape? I have the "normal" Hamilton in pebbled leather and I otherwise love it but the bag has somewhat lost its shape and it bothers me  a little  IMO it was somewhat prettier as new and hadn't any "creases" on it yet. 

Would love to get this new version of it in size small but unsure... it does seem kind of sturdy in pictures, I guess? 

Oh and pretty pictures posted so far, congrats on the great purchases!


----------



## ubo22

TheBlingThing said:


> Hey ladies! What do you think about the vitello leather this MK is made of? Do you think it would hold its shape? I have the "normal" Hamilton in pebbled leather and I otherwise love it but the bag has somewhat lost its shape and it bothers me  a little  IMO it was somewhat prettier as new and hadn't any "creases" on it yet.
> 
> Would love to get this new version of it in size small but unsure... it does seem kind of sturdy in pictures, I guess?
> 
> Oh and pretty pictures posted so far, congrats on the great purchases!


I haven't yet seen this bag in person, but vitello is basically calfskin leather.  It will feel smooth and supple, but be prone to scratches over time.  The top opening of the bag looks structured with the belt and top piping, so I think it might hold its shape, but, again, I haven't yet seen it in person.  I also think the normal Hamilton looks better when it holds its shape, so would only purchase it in saffiano leather.  The Hamilton Traveler would be a nice alternative if you want a softer version of the Hamilton, similar to how the Sophie was a softer version of the Selma, that would still hold some of its shape with the added style of the wings similar to the Selma.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

It is a softer leather but seems sturdy to me! I carried mine all weekend!!!  I hate the slouch soft leather but I dont think the shape will change on this one!


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn MK boutique sold out of Apple Green + Optic White Hamilton Travelers - I mean, I don't think they received dozens or anything.  I played around with the black & luggage versions today.  It would be one of the "smaller" bags in my collection if I ever get one - actually, it's a good med size.

I asked SA about the Gooseberry colour and she said they would arrive very soon.  I also asked about the Gooseberry full size original Hamilton and she said they are expected in the next shipment.  No mad rush but I'm really wondering if I should grab the Apple Green Hamilton Traveler?  There are several MK boutiques in town - I don't know if it's sold out everywhere unless I ask.


----------



## oluchika

Saw the gooseberry today


----------



## oluchika

Nordstrom also has dark chocolate


----------



## keishapie1973

oluchika said:


> Saw the gooseberry today




OMG!!! This is gorgeous.....&#128515;


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> Nordstrom also has dark chocolate



Hey!  I was secretly hoping for a dark brown.  Darn, yet another bag that makes me want to collect...I can only imagine the other colours coming...blues, pinks...


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> Saw the gooseberry today



Have yet to see this myself but I like it a lot.  Don't think I will pursue the Apple Green after all but the luggage is lovely.. now this that dark brown.  I really like the black but I just cannot buy another black bag.


----------



## missmoimoi

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael..._sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_19_D

Look:  a smaller Hamilton Traveler called "med"
It's 10" wide compared to 12" large Hamilton Traveler.  I think a few of us were hoping for an XL version.

Actually, after playing with these in the stores a few times, I'm ok with the "large" which to me is only a med size handbag.


----------



## oluchika

I really need to see the chocolate in person. I've been wanting to buy a dark brown bag for a while


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok - MK boutique received lots of large Hamilton Travelers:  gooseberry, dark chocolate, navy, burgundy, grey - along with original black, luggage, optic white, apple green and orange and the camo hair calf versions.


Sadly, I am underwhelmed by dark chocolate  don't know why - it just isn't fabulous to me.  It's a super dark brown.  They all come with shiny gold hw except for the grey and I believe, the burgundy?  Not sure if that sounds right but there are at least 2 shades that come with silver hw and one is the grey for certain.


My 2 faves are gooseberry & grey.  The only issue I have with the grey is that I have a grey RM mam with silver hw and I swear, the leather and the shade of grey is REALLY similar, sigh.


Gooseberry is really nice - but I just got the racing green Paraty in May/June on sale - feel bad about getting yet another green bag.  I wish that I liked the Apple Green more - if it was just a bit more green like Hermes Vert Anis or Kiwi...either just more green or more yellow.  My little boy saw this bag and said it looked like dog pee in the snow!  Now I can't get the image out of my head


----------



## Miamilla

This bag has caught my eye!! Putting it on my wish list


----------



## oluchika

missmoimoi said:


> Ok - MK boutique received lots of large Hamilton Travelers:  gooseberry, dark chocolate, navy, burgundy, grey - along with original black, luggage, optic white, apple green and orange and the camo hair calf versions.
> 
> 
> Sadly, I am underwhelmed by dark chocolate  don't know why - it just isn't fabulous to me.  It's a super dark brown.  They all come with shiny gold hw except for the grey and I believe, the burgundy?  Not sure if that sounds right but there are at least 2 shades that come with silver hw and one is the grey for certain.
> 
> 
> My 2 faves are gooseberry & grey.  The only issue I have with the grey is that I have a grey RM mam with silver hw and I swear, the leather and the shade of grey is REALLY similar, sigh.
> 
> Gooseberry is really nice - but I just got the racing green Paraty in May/June on sale - feel bad about getting yet another green bag.  I wish that I liked the Apple Green more - if it was just a bit more green like Hermes Vert Anis or Kiwi...either just more green or more yellow.  My little boy saw this bag and said it looked like dog pee in the snow!  Now I can't get the image out of my head



The brown version, can you tell it's brown since you describe it as being really dark. Haven't seen the navy, grey, burgundy or chocolate where I live. Might consider the burgundy depending on how much red there is. If you end up visiting again, would you mind taking pics?


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> The brown version, can you tell it's brown since you describe it as being really dark. Haven't seen the navy, grey, burgundy or chocolate where I live. Might consider the burgundy depending on how much red there is. If you end up visiting again, would you mind taking pics?


I haven't seen any of these bags or colors in person, but when MK does a dark brown (e.g., coffee brown) it's usually a very deep, dark brown.  I suspect dark chocolate is a very dark brown.


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> The brown version, can you tell it's brown since you describe it as being really dark. Haven't seen the navy, grey, burgundy or chocolate where I live. Might consider the burgundy depending on how much red there is. If you end up visiting again, would you mind taking pics?



I'm a lover of dark brown, typically or sometimes called T-moro.  It's hard to put my finger on why this one didn't blow me away - it's ok and others will love it - always such a personal thing.  To tell you the truth, it might have more to do with the bag on display.  These are well-made as all MK bags are, but it was a little warped.

I think the Hamilton Traveler will hold its shape quite well over time despite the vitello leather being softer than saffiano leather.  It's thick and the bag is only a med size so it really isn't going to "hang" kwim?

I plan on going back with my RM mab in winter grey in tow to do a sbs with the grey Hamilton Traveler.  I did this with my limoncello Kate Spade bag to compare with apple green   Yea, I'll post pics but not sure when I'm going back.


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> I haven't seen any of these bags or colors in person, but when MK does a dark brown (e.g., coffee brown) it's usually a very deep, dark brown.  I suspect dark chocolate is a very dark brown.



I wish I had been around for the dark brown (coffee brown or mahogany) Hamilton NS tote (full size, regular leather).  It wasn't around for very long and I wonder how popular it was?  He would've brought it back time and again had it been popular, right?


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> I wish I had been around for the dark brown (coffee brown or mahogany) Hamilton NS tote (full size, regular leather).  It wasn't around for very long and I wonder how popular it was?  He would've brought it back time and again had it been popular, right?


I don't think his dark browns do very well.  I noticed that the coffee Selma was discounted quite heavily after it came out.  Like you, I love dark browns, but they have to be the exact right shade of dark brown to work.  The material also is an important factor in how the brown will look in person.


----------



## Miamilla

Gorgeous!


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> I don't think his dark browns do very well.  I noticed that the coffee Selma was discounted quite heavily after it came out.  Like you, I love dark browns, but they have to be the exact right shade of dark brown to work.  The material also is an important factor in how the brown will look in person.



Yup, I agree totally.  Everything about dark espresso brown has to be just right: sheen, type of leather, how the bag hangs and so on...even whether or not the design of the bag suits being dark brown


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this bag! 

I saw the messenger today and really think I NEED it!!


----------



## nn21

I will wait for this to come out in a taupe color with gold hardware


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> I don't think his dark browns do very well.  I noticed that the coffee Selma was discounted quite heavily after it came out.  Like you, I love dark browns, but they have to be the exact right shade of dark brown to work.  The material also is an important factor in how the brown will look in person.




I never actually saw a dark brown Hamilton NS tote irl only online pics so...don't really know if I would for sure &#128563;


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> I never actually saw a dark brown Hamilton NS tote irl only online pics so...don't really know if I would for sure &#128563;


I never saw a dark brown N/S Hamilton tote in regular leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> I never saw a dark brown N/S Hamilton tote in regular leather.



Oh, it probably only came in saffiano then which not my fave thing.  Online, I've seen a dark brown croc embossed but no matter...I don't like ordering sight unseen.


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> The brown version, can you tell it's brown since you describe it as being really dark. Haven't seen the navy, grey, burgundy or chocolate where I live. Might consider the burgundy depending on how much red there is. If you end up visiting again, would you mind taking pics?



I don't know the official colour of the burgundy (silver hw) - oxblood has been a popular name lately.  Here are my own pics.  I'm sorry about the quality - straight from my BB.

I will post the grey later.  The dark chocolate looks almost black but it's not.


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is the pearl grey sbs with my RM winter grey.  The MK pearl grey has a warm undertone I'm told...a dusky pink undertone.

I did not take any photos of the Gooseberry - but I already know that I love it.


----------



## missmoimoi

Finally, here is the Apple Green (which I now like again regardless of what my little boy said about the colour) 

The online stock pics are truly more yellow - irl it's very kiwi, key-lime pie, or yes, granny smith apple green 

Whatever, my wish list is way too long (again).  I didn't take any pics of the navy because I don't like it, I guess?


----------



## Minkette

missmoimoi said:


> Finally, here is the Apple Green (which I now like again regardless of what my little boy said about the colour)
> 
> The online stock pics are truly more yellow - irl it's very kiwi, key-lime pie, or yes, granny smith apple green
> 
> Whatever, my wish list is way too long (again).  I didn't take any pics of the navy because I don't like it, I guess?
> 
> View attachment 2723234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723235


I love the leather on these bags... is the sophie in a similar leather? Anyone know?


----------



## missmoimoi

Minkette said:


> I love the leather on these bags... is the sophie in a similar leather? Anyone know?



The Sophie bags seem like a super soft pebbled leather to me - finely pebbled though.  Not as smooth as this vitello leather however, maybe MK makes lots of different Sophie satchels?  Like that's what he does - he makes so many variations of any given bag, right?


----------



## oluchika

I'm trying to decide when would be the best time to try and get one of these. I really like the black and luggage color. Macy's has their charity day sale this weekend, so I could get 25% off. Debating on waiting until around the holidays to get one.


----------



## Ellapretty

Not sure if the Hamilton Messenger Travel bags also belong in this thread - but I recently spotted these beauties at the MK store and fell in love. If they come out with a raspberry version , I'm getting it 100% &#128539;


----------



## missmoimoi

oluchika said:


> I'm trying to decide when would be the best time to try and get one of these. I really like the black and luggage color. Macy's has their charity day sale this weekend, so I could get 25% off. Debating on waiting until around the holidays to get one.



Yea, I'm doomed.  I like this bag in classic colours such as black & luggage but I also like pearl grey, gooseberry & apple green.  I wish I had grabbed the Sophie in surf blue when I had the chance but I see she is still available on the MK website...now I also like the quilted large Selma satchel.  Too many!  I'm supposed to be shopping from my own closet but NEW bags always catch my eye


----------



## missbrasilnyc

oluchika said:


> Picked it up yesterday at this MK store. Was debating between this and the luggage color, but I don't have a black bag yet. Still want the olive green selma I saw too!


Good lord, an olive green selma?! WANTS *-*


----------



## Luv2Shop1

missmoimoi said:


> I don't know the official colour of the burgundy (silver hw) - oxblood has been a popular name lately.  Here are my own pics.  I'm sorry about the quality - straight from my BB.
> 
> I will post the grey later.  The dark chocolate looks almost black but it's not.
> 
> View attachment 2723216
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723217



The burgundy is gorgeous! Where did u see it? Boutique ?


----------



## shena mena

hi ladies, 
sorry ,i'm going off the topic. I'm very new to this forum, I live in ontario, canada. I know there are endless possibilities to find good deals in the USA  but does any one know how often do they have sales in MK canadian boutiques? and are the prices significantly low or just 10 to 15%? (i'm new to MK).  I would really appreciate any info.


----------



## missmoimoi

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The burgundy is gorgeous! Where did u see it? Boutique ?



Yes, MK boutique in downtown Vancouver.  Holt Renfrew carries MK too but so far, no Hamilton Traveler bags - maybe they are exclusive to the boutiques?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, MK boutique in downtown Vancouver.  Holt Renfrew carries MK too but so far, no Hamilton Traveler bags - maybe they are exclusive to the boutiques?



Thanks for the info! I will have to go to the boutique this weekend!


----------



## missmoimoi

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I will have to go to the boutique this weekend!



You should phone around first - maybe boutique at Oakridge or wherever have them too?  I don't know why these other colours aren't on the MK website?


----------



## Minkette

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The burgundy is gorgeous! Where did u see it? Boutique ?


I think shopbop had something in the new burgundy color...


----------



## kings_20

LOVEEEEEE the burgundy!  What's the price of these in Canada?


----------



## missmoimoi

kings_20 said:


> LOVEEEEEE the burgundy!  What's the price of these in Canada?



398 cad same as us msrp

funny how coach brand bags just increased their cad pricing whereas they used to be same as USD msrp but now MK brand has just lowered their CAD pricing so = USD msrp


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

missmoimoi said:


> Finally, here is the Apple Green (which I now like again regardless of what my little boy said about the colour)
> 
> The online stock pics are truly more yellow - irl it's very kiwi, key-lime pie, or yes, granny smith apple green
> 
> Whatever, my wish list is way too long (again).  I didn't take any pics of the navy because I don't like it, I guess?
> 
> View attachment 2723234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723235


 
I LOVE the apple Green color!!! I want this bag.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

That's a really gorgeous bag! Very sophisticated.


----------



## missmoimoi

Gooseberry (green) isn't on MK website anymore - does this mean it sold out?  Local boutique has it - I wonder if I should grab one?  I like several of these...but in all seriousness, I am sofa king banned.  I'm supposed to shop from my own closet


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> Gooseberry (green) isn't on MK website anymore - does this mean it sold out?  Local boutique has it - I wonder if I should grab one?  I like several of these...but in all seriousness, I am sofa king banned.  I'm supposed to shop from my own closet


New colors start on the MK website as preorder items and then migrate to the Neiman Marcus website and other retailers over time.  Neiman Marcus manages the MK website and sells MK overstock/sale items when they leave the MK website.  Now that gooseberry if off the MK website, you should see it in the department stores soon, assuming it's a popular enough color for the department stores to carry.


----------



## jenjen1964

Gooseberry is already at Carson Pirie Scott in the Chicago burbs saw it there over the weekend and it is soooo pretty!


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> New colors start on the MK website as preorder items and then migrate to the Neiman Marcus website and other retailers over time.  Neiman Marcus manages the MK website and sells MK overstock/sale items when they leave the MK website.  Now that gooseberry if off the MK website, you should see it in the department stores soon, assuming it's a popular enough color for the department stores to carry.



Wow, thanks for all the intel - I was clueless 
One of our local MK boutiques already has the gooseberry in stock but funny how it's not (or was not) on display!  The SA brought it out for me when I asked.  Gooseberry was the only colour not on display - they had everything including Hamilton Traveler in burgundy, chocolate, pearl grey, navy, both camo hair calf, orange, black, luggage, optic white and apple green.  Did I miss any?

I can narrow it down to 3 right now but no doubt, MK will launch more lovely colours and then what am I going to do?  Sofa King banned


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> Wow, thanks for all the intel - I was clueless
> One of our local MK boutiques already has the gooseberry in stock but funny how it's not (or was not) on display!  The SA brought it out for me when I asked.  Gooseberry was the only colour not on display - they had everything including Hamilton Traveler in burgundy, chocolate, pearl grey, navy, both camo hair calf, orange, black, luggage, optic white and apple green.  Did I miss any?
> 
> I can narrow it down to 3 right now but no doubt, MK will launch more lovely colours and then what am I going to do?  Sofa King banned


They probably just had so few of the gooseberry Hamilton Travelers in stock that they decided not to display them.  Good thing you asked for it.


----------



## SummerSolstices

I absolutely love this bag and I purchased it orange which I considered to be more of a neutral colour.


----------



## lillywillowbug

I just received mine in gooseberry in the larger size and I love everything about it. I love this style so much I did a presale with Macy's for the luggage one. They're having the VIP sale again and it's 25% off!


----------



## 2 stars

lillywillowbug said:


> I just received mine in gooseberry in the larger size and I love everything about it. I love this style so much I did a presale with Macy's for the luggage one. They're having the VIP sale again and it's 25% off!


When does the sale start?


----------



## lillywillowbug

2 stars said:


> When does the sale start?




The sales person said it was on Sep 17th. You can do a presale now and pick it up on the 17th.


----------



## ley2

lillywillowbug said:


> The sales person said it was on Sep 17th. You can do a presale now and pick it up on the 17th.



Is 25% off applicable for all MK bags? VIP sales seems another good opportunity.


----------



## lillywillowbug

ley2 said:


> Is 25% off applicable for all MK bags? VIP sales seems another good opportunity.




The lady that helped me made it seem like it would apply to all MK bags.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Here's a pic of my gooseberry.


----------



## missmoimoi

lillywillowbug said:


> Here's a pic of my gooseberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735215



Congrats!!!  I love this bag and I love the gooseberry colour - 25% off wow!


----------



## missmoimoi

SummerSolstices said:


> I absolutely love this bag and I purchased it orange which I considered to be more of a neutral colour.



I've got the large NS Hamilton tote in regular leather in burnt orange - and yes, it is neutral.  It goes with everything and I get compliments on it.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## alc8477

Can you post a picture of the orange? I was thinking of buying it with the Macys VIP, but wanted to see the color in "real life".


----------



## babysunshine

This is gonna be my next bag, so I am looking out for this thread. Looking forward to owning one!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Is this the large? Didn't think their was a size bigger than large


----------



## lillywillowbug

ilovethespeedy said:


> Is this the large? Didn't think their was a size bigger than large




Mine is the size large. It's not really too big at all. It's about the size of the selma.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thank you!!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

I was in a MK store recently and found out that this bag is coming out in a burgundy color in the fall.  Has anyone else heard that?  If so, I think it'll be my b'day present to myself.


----------



## missmoimoi

AMLoveBags said:


> I was in a MK store recently and found out that this bag is coming out in a burgundy color in the fall.  Has anyone else heard that?  If so, I think it'll be my b'day present to myself.



Yes, it's in (some) stores now - I posted my own pics about 10 days ago?  I didn't buy one - the pics are from the boutique.  Hardware I saw is silver.  Here's one pic sbs with dark chocolate version.


----------



## missmoimoi

ilovethespeedy said:


> Is this the large? Didn't think their was a size bigger than large



MK has also come out with a "med" size which is about an inch smaller and then there's the cross body of course.  The "large" Hamilton Traveler is a medium sized bag but a "good" useful size.  It's a bit smaller than I'm used to carrying but I know it would be fine.  I've gotten used to carrying big handbags to XL, kwim?


----------



## ubo22

Ladies, if you like this bag and are looking for something bigger than large, take a look at the large Miranda tote.  It is also calfskin leather (with a gorgeous suede interior) and has wings, but isn't as structured as the Hamilton Traveler.  It has a 7 inch depth, so is humongous.  No lock detail, but it has a flap closure with strap ties that have metal tips (i.e., a bit of hardware).  I'll be using my Miranda tote as my XL summer travel bag (flight carry-on & beach bag).


----------



## the_baglover

I received my Black Hamilton Traveller today from Amazon. It's a beautiful bag with a lovely minimal design. It's not big though. In terms of handbags, I'd call it a size "medium". My normal Hamilton tote is bigger. 

The leather is soft though so more care needs to be taken than when using a saffiano bag. All in all, I'm very happy with the new bag. Can't wait to take it to work tomorrow.


----------



## AMLoveBags

I think I'm going to be in trouble this fall with all the new colors and styles that I'm starting to see.  Check this one out.


----------



## missmoimoi

AMLoveBags said:


> I think I'm going to be in trouble this fall with all the new colors and styles that I'm starting to see.  Check this one out.



Yea - this one is classic.  It caught my eye too!  I brought in my RM winter grey mam to make the comparison the next day - sigh, different bag but very similar colourwise, hardware wise and leather wise.  I do want it though.


----------



## paula3boys

I need to see that grey one in person. I'd like to see how it compares to pearl grey saffiano (and heather grey if that is possible, but haven't seen that one yet either).


----------



## missmoimoi

AMLoveBags said:


> I think I'm going to be in trouble this fall with all the new colors and styles that I'm starting to see.  Check this one out.




When I was in MK boutique, the SA called this pearl grey but now that it's up on MK website, I see its real name is Heather Grey.


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...-30F4GHMT6T800/?previewAttribute=Burnt+orange

Look at this incarnation - slight variation on Hamilton Traveler sold in Europe.  I really like it too!!!!  Ugh, too many Hamilton bags - I wish I could have an entire wardrobe of them


----------



## Loved by Kors

does anybody that has the hamilton in gooseberry think it is more of an emerald green or is it more of a forrest green?? thanks i have not seen one in rel life yet


----------



## ubo22

I was told gooseberry is the color of a green bell pepper.


----------



## missmoimoi

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody that has the hamilton in gooseberry think it is more of an emerald green or is it more of a forrest green?? thanks i have not seen one in rel life yet




It's not as dark as forest green; not hunter green.  I'd say it is closer to an emerald green.  A very pure straight green and not neon.


----------



## missmoimoi

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody that has the hamilton in gooseberry think it is more of an emerald green or is it more of a forrest green?? thanks i have not seen one in rel life yet




If I have a chance, I'll take my own pics from MK boutique tomorrow for you.  Maybe I can capture the true colour on my BB


----------



## Loved by Kors

missmoimoi said:


> If I have a chance, I'll take my own pics from MK boutique tomorrow for you.  Maybe I can capture the true colour on my BB


thank you !!! i was hoping it was more on the emerald side not forest or hunter!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

missmoimoi said:


> It's not as dark as forest green; not hunter green.  I'd say it is closer to an emerald green.  A very pure straight green and not neon.


thank you. i cant wait to see it in person


----------



## swags

I am in love with this style. I exchanged the north south Hamilton for the traveler. It's perfect for me. I felt like the N/S was too tall and E/W a bit too small in the regular versions.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I am in love with this style. I exchanged the north south Hamilton for the traveler. It's perfect for me. I felt like the N/S was too tall and E/W a bit too small in the regular versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745930



So pretty!!!!  I want this bag but undecided on color. Leaning towards gooseberry......


----------



## swags

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!!!  I want this bag but undecided on color. Leaning towards gooseberry......





The gooseberry is beautiful. I also liked the orange but went with my first choice of luggage. I hope they introduce it in the scarlet shade of red.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> The gooseberry is beautiful. I also liked the orange but went with my first choice of luggage. I hope they introduce it in the scarlet shade of red.



I will definitely go with Scarlet.  I need a red bag in my life......


----------



## missmoimoi

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody that has the hamilton in gooseberry think it is more of an emerald green or is it more of a forrest green?? thanks i have not seen one in rel life yet



I'm sorry that I couldn't have taken pics for you sooner - last week was much busier than anticipated.  Having said that, today is the first time that I've seen the Hamilton Traveler bags at Holt Renfrew.  MK boutiques received them weeks ago.

My pictures are simply taken with a mere Blackberry: with automatic flash and flash turned off.  I don't know what they will look like on your device but rest assured, Gooseberry is not hunter green nor is it forest green.  IMO, it's more emerald and bit brighter than a Bell Pepper if you ask me.


----------



## missmoimoi

For what its worth, here is dark chocolate sbs with black - also at Holt Renfrew today.


----------



## missmoimoi

tauketula said:


> I will definitely go with Scarlet.  I need a red bag in my life......



Yes, when/if he does this bag in red, it's going to be adorable and stunning at the same time!


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> I'm sorry that I couldn't have taken pics for you sooner - last week was much busier than anticipated.  Having said that, today is the first time that I've seen the Hamilton Traveler bags at Holt Renfrew.  MK boutiques received them weeks ago.
> 
> My pictures are simply taken with a mere Blackberry: with automatic flash and flash turned off.  I don't know what they will look like on your device but rest assured, Gooseberry is not hunter green nor is it forest green.  IMO, it's more emerald and bit brighter than a Bell Pepper if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 2751814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751815


Great pictures!  This question on the shade of gooseberry has been asked in numerous threads.  Gooseberry will obviously look different on the calfskin leather of the Hamilton Traveler from the saffiano leather of the n/s Hamilton, so we should all be specific to which type of leather we are referring when asking about handbag colors.  On calfskin leather, I still think it looks like a green bell pepper color.  I haven't seen it on saffiano leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> Great pictures!  This question on the shade of gooseberry has been asked in numerous threads.  Gooseberry will obviously look different on the calfskin leather of the Hamilton Traveler from the saffiano leather of the n/s Hamilton, so we should all be specific to which type of leather we are referring when asking about handbag colors.  On calfskin leather, I still think it looks like a green bell pepper color.  I haven't seen it on saffiano leather.



Yes, I agree and I know what you mean about green bell peppers...it's pretty darn close depending on the bell pepper LOL those come in different shades too!

You know what this smooth vitello calf leather(gooseberry) reminds me of?  And I only realized this today while at Holts...it reminds me of 2013 Givenchy emerald smooth polished calf leather antigona:


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, I agree and I know what you mean about green bell peppers...it's pretty darn close depending on the bell pepper LOL those come in different shades too!
> 
> You know what this smooth vitello calf leather(gooseberry) reminds me of?  And I only realized this today while at Holts...it reminds me of 2013 Givenchy emerald smooth polished calf leather antigona:
> 
> View attachment 2751822


Yes, they look very close.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

The Traveler finally came to Norway as well, but only in orange ( which is not my color). Hopefully this is only the beginning!


----------



## JessLuu

Heads up! The first wave of the Hamilton traveler line is marked down in Michael Kors website. The black, optic white, luggage, and apple ones in the large size are $278.60 marked down from $398!


----------



## swags

JessLuu said:


> Heads up! The first wave of the Hamilton traveler line is marked down in Michael Kors website. The black, optic white, luggage, and apple ones in the large size are $278.60 marked down from $398!





Wow, I am very tempted with the orange. I still am hoping a red will come out.


----------



## JessLuu

swags said:


> Wow, I am very tempted with the orange. I still am hoping a red will come out.


I want a red, too! I'm sure it's not the red you want, but there is the claret color which is like cinnabar from last year.


----------



## missmoimoi

JessLuu said:


> Heads up! The first wave of the Hamilton traveler line is marked down in Michael Kors website. The black, optic white, luggage, and apple ones in the large size are $278.60 marked down from $398!



Wow!  I hope the website is fixed. Couldn't check out last week or so. Wonder if stores will follow ?


----------



## swags

JessLuu said:


> I want a red, too! I'm sure it's not the red you want, but there is the claret color which is like cinnabar from last year.



I do like the claret but scarlet is my favorite.


----------



## Liali

Hey everyone  
I am eyeing the large black Hamilton Traveller bag. Can someone that has seen them in store or owns one in black tell me if it has an overall zip closure?
I thought that all colors of this model have an overall zip closure but I've found pictures of the black one that doesn't have it 

Would really appreciate a fast answer as I'm going to MK tomorrow


----------



## swags

Liali said:


> Hey everyone
> I am eyeing the large black Hamilton Traveller bag. Can someone that has seen them in store or owns one in black tell me if it has an overall zip closure?
> I thought that all colors of this model have an overall zip closure but I've found pictures of the black one that doesn't have it
> 
> Would really appreciate a fast answer as I'm going to MK tomorrow



Mine is luggage and has a zip closure, I am pretty certain the black does too. You can double check the michael kors website.


----------



## Liali

Thank you! It is quite weird I have found the bag on a German website (http://www.fashionette.de/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-traveler-lg-black) - as you can see the picture of the inside shows no overall zipper - yet other colors of the model do have one on this website .. So confusing! I was convinced the new Hamilton Traveller does have it


----------



## Jing77

This has been on my wishlist since it's out. I'm interested in optic white large Hamilton traveler since I don't have a white bag yet. But seems nobody else is talking about the white color. Would it be too bright or too difficult for matching outfits? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

Liali said:


> Thank you! It is quite weird I have found the bag on a German website (http://www.fashionette.de/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-traveler-lg-black) - as you can see the picture of the inside shows no overall zipper - yet other colors of the model do have one on this website .. So confusing! I was convinced the new Hamilton Traveller does have it


That picture they're showing on the German website of the interior is NOT the Hamilton Traveler.  It looks like it's the picture of the inside of a specchio Hamilton.  If you look closely you'll see the gold trim.  If my memory serves me right, the only specchio Hamilton's with gold trim came in luggage, coffee, and dark khaki.  Very weird.


----------



## ubo22

Jing77 said:


> This has been on my wishlist since it's out. I'm interested in optic white large Hamilton traveler since I don't have a white bag yet. But seems nobody else is talking about the white color. Would it be too bright or too difficult for matching outfits? Any suggestions? Thanks!


The large optic white Hamilton Traveler is currently on sale online at L&T.  If you want it, you should get it quick because it looks like the retailers are just starting to clear it out.  

You should pm Cahlee, our queen of light colored handbags.  I think she beats all of us in the white or light colored Hamilton department!


----------



## JessLuu

Liali said:


> Hey everyone
> I am eyeing the large black Hamilton Traveller bag. Can someone that has seen them in store or owns one in black tell me if it has an overall zip closure?
> I thought that all colors of this model have an overall zip closure but I've found pictures of the black one that doesn't have it
> 
> Would really appreciate a fast answer as I'm going to MK tomorrow


I have the black Hamilton traveler, and I can confirm that it has a top zip closure. It is also gorgeous with buttery soft leather, and I absolutely recommend. And it's marked down to $278 on Michaelkors.com right now, so you should grab one!


----------



## missmoimoi

Liali said:


> Hey everyone
> I am eyeing the large black Hamilton Traveller bag. Can someone that has seen them in store or owns one in black tell me if it has an overall zip closure?
> I thought that all colors of this model have an overall zip closure but I've found pictures of the black one that doesn't have it
> 
> Would really appreciate a fast answer as I'm going to MK tomorrow



Yes, the Hamilton Traveler is a full zip top.  That's one of the major differences compared to older, larger Hamilton NS tote which only has a single magnet.  Good luck!


----------



## missmoimoi

Liali said:


> Thank you! It is quite weird I have found the bag on a German website (http://www.fashionette.de/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-traveler-lg-black) - as you can see the picture of the inside shows no overall zipper - yet other colors of the model do have one on this website .. So confusing! I was convinced the new Hamilton Traveller does have it



Oh!  You're right - I just examined the online close up photos using your link.  Be aware that the MK bags sold in Europe might be different although from the exterior, the MK Hamilton Traveler looks identical otherwise BUT I see a single magnetic closure.

I saw yet another variation of the MK Hamilton Traveler at Selfridges website (I think) and it was altogether similar but different from the Hamilton Traveler sold in North America.


----------



## missmoimoi

Liali said:


> Thank you! It is quite weird I have found the bag on a German website (http://www.fashionette.de/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-traveler-lg-black) - as you can see the picture of the inside shows no overall zipper - yet other colors of the model do have one on this website .. So confusing! I was convinced the new Hamilton Traveller does have it




http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...-30F4GHMT6T800/?previewAttribute=Burnt+orange

Does this link work for you?  Can you see the difference/similarities BUT this model has a full zip top closure.  Perhaps you can phone the store first before being disappointed and driving all the way to the MK boutique?  I wonder why they do this and make different variations for various markets?  For a small-med size bag such as this, I would insist on a full top zip myself.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

The Hamilton Traveler in grey and black with SHW were just launched in Norway today! Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## lillywillowbug

This style has become my FAVORITE MK bag so far. I just picked up the luggage color and just ordered the black with gold hardware. Dare I say that I love it more than my selmas? I really like the leather and the bigger size is definitely a good size...not too big, not too small. I will post pics when I've got my third Traveler here. I'm hoping for a nice red and maybe a taupe color in the future.


----------



## Jing77

ubo22 said:


> The large optic white Hamilton Traveler is currently on sale online at L&T.  If you want it, you should get it quick because it looks like the retailers are just starting to clear it out.
> 
> You should pm Cahlee, our queen of light colored handbags.  I think she beats all of us in the white or light colored Hamilton department!


Thanks!


----------



## nnct83

Speaking of the leather, want to get one for work but afraid it needs more babying than the saffiano range. I could be wrong?


----------



## ubo22

nnct83 said:


> Speaking of the leather, want to get one for work but afraid it needs more babying than the saffiano range. I could be wrong?


It definitely needs more tender loving care than the saffiano leather handbags, but there is something to be said for soft leather.  My Miranda is my only soft leather MK bag, but it's gorgeous and it's nice to have at least one bag that's soft and supple to carry around.


----------



## acm1134

so ladies that have been using their traveler daily, how is the leather holding up ? Does it puddle like regular leather hamiltons do ?


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> so ladies that have been using their traveler daily, how is the leather holding up ? Does it puddle like regular leather hamiltons do ?


Can't imagine it puddling like the other hamiltons.. when I held one at the store it seemed like thicker, semi-structured leather.

Excellent question tho! Love to hear some feedback!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

missmoimoi said:


> Oh!  You're right - I just examined the online close up photos using your link.  Be aware that the MK bags sold in Europe might be different although from the exterior, the MK Hamilton Traveler looks identical otherwise BUT I see a single magnetic closure.
> 
> I saw yet another variation of the MK Hamilton Traveler at Selfridges website (I think) and it was altogether similar but different from the Hamilton Traveler sold in North America.



The traveller is sold in Europe, and it has the zipper, not the magnet lock.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Can't imagine it puddling like the other hamiltons.. when I held one at the store it seemed like thicker, semi-structured leather.
> 
> Excellent question tho! Love to hear some feedback!!!


+1
The Hamilton Traveler is not your typical unstructured leather tote.  It shouldn't puddle, but care will need to be taken along the edges for wear and tear.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

This is my next MK bag!!

Love the color, design & leather!

They had it styled without the lock and it looked so good! 

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is my next MK bag!!
> 
> Love the color, design & leather!
> 
> They had it styled without the lock and it looked so good!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!



This is gorgeous!!! What color is it? I love the traveler but none of the other colors wowed me.......


----------



## Luv2Shop1

tauketula said:


> This is gorgeous!!! What color is it? I love the traveler but none of the other colors wowed me.......



Claret. 

It is beautiful in person!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is my next MK bag!!
> 
> Love the color, design & leather!
> 
> They had it styled without the lock and it looked so good!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!



+1 I love that color!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

gratefulgirl said:


> +1 I love that color!



The gray is really nice in person too.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The gray is really nice in person too. [/QUOTE
> 
> Does the leather have a shine to it?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Norwegian Girl said:


> Luv2Shop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gray is really nice in person too. [/QUOTE
> 
> Does the leather have a shine to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall.
> 
> I just remember that I love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## missmoimoi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Luv2Shop1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gray is really nice in person too. [/QUOTE
> 
> Does the leather have a shine to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a slight sheen because the leather if buffed and it's not fully matte.  But it's not shiny.  The leather is thick, soft and supple but I think the bag will retain its shape because it's not large enough to start drooping or slouching.  Maybe if you carried it with a really heavy item every day, it will start to show.
> 
> I agree - I like several colours but I am very much drawn to the grey (probably because I prefer the silver hardware).  I like gold hardware when it's (subtle) matte, pale or antique.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

missmoimoi said:


> Norwegian Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a slight sheen because the leather if buffed and it's not fully matte.  But it's not shiny.  The leather is thick, soft and supple but I think the bag will retain its shape because it's not large enough to start drooping or slouching.  Maybe if you carried it with a really heavy item every day, it will start to show.
> 
> I agree - I like several colours but I am very much drawn to the grey (probably because I prefer the silver hardware).  I like gold hardware when it's (subtle) matte, pale or antique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the description!
> 
> I went into the boutique today and they didn't have the claret out yet! Weird!!
> 
> I saw the colors in 2 stores in Vegas, but the store near me still had the green/violet colors.
> 
> Just as well, if I had seen it again I might not have been able to resist!
Click to expand...


----------



## missmoimoi

Luv2Shop1 said:


> missmoimoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the description!
> 
> I went into the boutique today and they didn't have the claret out yet! Weird!!
> 
> I saw the colors in 2 stores in Vegas, but the store near me still had the green/violet colors.
> 
> Just as well, if I had seen it again I might not have been able to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look through this TPF thread, you will see several of my photos.  The bags arrived at MK boutiques first; later I saw some at Holt Renfrew and took more photos.
> 
> Apple and Optic White are on sale already on the MK website.  Even the black was on sale but now, the black is full price.  If I find these on sale in the boutique, I don't know if I can resist.
Click to expand...


----------



## missmoimoi

They are changing up the display at MK boutique:


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> They are changing up the display at MK boutique:


I think I might like it better without the lock.  Interesting to display the lock on the side of the handle like that.


----------



## missmoimoi

ubo22 said:


> I think I might like it better without the lock.  Interesting to display the lock on the side of the handle like that.



I like it too - not "better" exactly but I like it.  Boutique does not have optic white or apple green on sale like the website but they do have all the colours in stock.  Between the boutique and Holt Renfrew, there are lots of these bags available...one can only hope for mark downs


----------



## keishapie1973

Sian456 said:


> Anyone know why they would put the lock at the side like that? Only reason I cold think of was people picking it up to try it might scratch the metal but if it is hanging against the leather it wont. I think I like it better where it should be.



I think they did it just to demonstrate how it would look without the lock. It worked because I really like it both ways.....


----------



## missmoimoi

Sian456 said:


> Anyone know why they would put the lock at the side like that? Only reason I cold think of was people picking it up to try it might scratch the metal but if it is hanging against the leather it wont. I think I like it better where it should be.





They have other displays of same bag with the lock in its usual spot.  I think they just want to be creative and let folks know that it's a real functional padlock with key - sort of cute.  I didn't know (think) that the lock scratches the vitello leather?  I hope not...right now, it's not my problem anyway because I don't own one


----------



## CoachGirl12

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is my next MK bag!!
> 
> Love the color, design & leather!
> 
> They had it styled without the lock and it looked so good!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!


I absolutely love this color! Stunning! Its on my wishlist!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

CoachGirl12 said:


> I absolutely love this color! Stunning! Its on my wishlist!



Mine too! 

Now, I just need to find it on sale!


----------



## Lenutsa10

Hi Ladies, I am new to the forum. I am a huuuge MK fan. I purchased two days ago the new MK hamilton traveler in orange, i love the luggage one too. Which color do you think is nicer? Orange or luggage? TIA


----------



## ubo22

Lenutsa10 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to the forum. I am a huuuge MK fan. I purchased two days ago the new MK hamilton traveler in orange, i love the luggage one too. Which color do you think is nicer? Orange or luggage? TIA


Neither is nicer than the other.  Orange looks like a really nice, fun pop of color.  Luggage is more of an everyday neutral medium brown.  It would be great to have both of these colors and interchange them.  I don't own a Hamilton Traveler, but have several different color handbags and like to interchange them when the feeling arises.


----------



## southernbelle82

I exchanged my teal Sophie for this gorgeous girl!!! I just adore her!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2778295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged my teal Sophie for this gorgeous girl!!! I just adore her!!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

tauketula said:


> Congrats!!!!




Thanks! Have you got one yet?


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks! Have you got one yet?




No, I haven't. Right now I'm trying to focus on using the bags that I have instead of always searching for the next one. However, all of the great sales are making it hard..... &#128515;


----------



## southernbelle82

Lenutsa10 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to the forum. I am a huuuge MK fan. I purchased two days ago the new MK hamilton traveler in orange, i love the luggage one too. Which color do you think is nicer? Orange or luggage? TIA




Which color did you decide to go with?


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone have the new hamilton traveler in saffiano leather, I saw it at Harrods first and then I saw it on ZAPPOS, I'm about to purchase it but I want to see if any of you ladies have it and give me any thoughts about the new bag,


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone have the new hamilton traveler in saffiano leather, I saw it at Harrods first and then I saw it on ZAPPOS, I'm about to purchase it but I want to see if any of you ladies have it and give me any thoughts about the new bag,


It's not the Hamilton Traveler.  It's called the Top Zip Hamilton Tote.  I haven't seen it IRL but someone posted that the short handles are very short.  However, it has a separate shoulder strap.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> It's not the Hamilton Traveler.  It's called the Top Zip Hamilton Tote.  I haven't seen it IRL but someone posted that the short handles are very short.  However, it has a separate shoulder strap.



Thank you for the info!! I checked the measurements and the Large one almost the same size as the medium selma. Do you happens to know if it's sturdy like the selma? I see that the bag is over 2 lbs.... It also said, the handles at 5 1/2 inches long so it's the same length as most MK bags.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you for the info!! I checked the measurements and the Large one almost the same size as the medium selma. Do you happens to know if it's sturdy like the selma? I see that the bag is over 2 lbs.... It also said, the handles at 5 1/2 inches long so it's the same length as most MK bags.


It's a satchel, so the handles won't accommodate your full arm like a traditional tote would.  It looks pretty sturdy, but you'll have to see if you can find a video with someone actually using the bag.  Maybe you can check YouTube.


----------



## Jing77

What do you guys think of $223.86 for getting the large traveler?


----------



## keishapie1973

Jing77 said:


> What do you guys think of $223.86 for getting the large traveler?




Awesome price (if new)!!!!


----------



## Lenutsa10

southernbelle82 said:


> Which color did you decide to go with?


I retuned the orange hamilton and buying the luggage one


----------



## Lenutsa10

Ladies who allready own a hamilton traveler, what do you think about the leather? Is it to sensitive to scratches? All the store sample I saw have scratches on them.


----------



## nnct83

Following..


----------



## southernbelle82

Lenutsa10 said:


> Ladies who allready own a hamilton traveler, what do you think about the leather? Is it to sensitive to scratches? All the store sample I saw have scratches on them.




I ended up exchanging the traveler for the selma. The leather is just too prone to scratches. I loved it, but prefer the saffiano.


----------



## sunblock

Whats the leather like on these bags im looking at the mid one?


----------



## esade

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2778295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged my teal Sophie for this gorgeous girl!!! I just adore her!!!


Just curious, in your picture it looks like that shoulder strap is showing wear already.. how long have you had the bag? I just ordered it in black and now I'm worried the shoulder strap might fall apart quickly =/  also how are you liking the bag overall?


----------



## swags

I think the traveler is well made. My leather hasn't gotten any scratches and its held its shape looking structured.


----------



## southernbelle82

esade said:


> Just curious, in your picture it looks like that shoulder strap is showing wear already.. how long have you had the bag? I just ordered it in black and now I'm worried the shoulder strap might fall apart quickly =/  also how are you liking the bag overall?




I had just bought it that day. No, the strap was fine. I did end up exchanging it for the selma though. Simply bc I prefer the saffiano leather over the regular leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I think the traveler is well made. My leather hasn't gotten any scratches and its held its shape looking structured.




Thank you. I'm eyeballing this bag as a Christmas gift to myself from dh.....&#128512;


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom just marked down all Hamilton Travelers, 40% off, all colors.


----------



## smileydimples

What is a good size for the traveler?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom just marked down all Hamilton Travelers, 40% off, all colors.


The leather is beautiful. I don't forsee any issues with scratches.  It is a very soft leather, it sorta feels like a pair of  lamb skin gloves I have. If you swing your bag around, throw it on the floor in the car etc... just go with saffiano.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> What is a good size for the traveler?


They run small, so if you carry a lot go for the large size.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> They run small, so if you carry a lot go for the large size.



Thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

Just ordered the large gooseberry Traveler from bloomies for my Christmas gift from dh.  Also, got the black one for my mom. $223 each......


----------



## jojon21

I love my large traveler in white! I am soooooo tempted to grab one in another color from Bloomie's at that price!


----------



## Christa72720

tauketula said:


> Just ordered the large gooseberry Traveler from bloomies for my Chrstmas gift from dh.  Also, got the black one for my mom. $223 each......



I just bought the black one from Bloomies as well!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> I just bought the black one from Bloomies as well!!



Yay!!! With all these sales, I look forward to seeing more reveals of this lovely bag.....


----------



## fieldsinspring

Wow! Michael kors.com has the large for $199 in every color


----------



## BeachBagGal

fieldsinspring said:


> Wow! Michael kors.com has the large for $199 in every color


I saw that! Yikes!! lolol The only problem is they can't be returned and I've never tried the style on before.   I ordered the E/W Hamilton and will be delivered tomorrow, but I'm fearing that not having the top zipper is going to bother me. I really like having the zipper and the Traveler has it. I think the Med size would be better for me. The large would probably be too large. Loving the Heather Grey. Hmm...lol


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh I didn't realize you can't return?!? 
Nordstrom will price match the colors that they have. 




BeachBagGal said:


> I saw that! Yikes!! lolol The only problem is they can't be returned and I've never tried the style on before.   I ordered the E/W Hamilton and will be delivered tomorrow, but I'm fearing that not having the top zipper is going to bother me. I really like having the zipper and the Traveler has it. I think the Med size would be better for me. The large would probably be too large. Loving the Heather Grey. Hmm...lol


----------



## jojon21

I am addicted to the Large Traveler - just ordered the Claret w/ silver hardware from the MK site, what a great sale price -- so excited!!


----------



## smileydimples

jojon21 said:


> I am addicted to the Large Traveler - just ordered the Claret w/ silver hardware from the MK site, what a great sale price -- so excited!!



That one is soooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

fieldsinspring said:


> Oh I didn't realize you can't return?!?
> Nordstrom will price match the colors that they have.


It says on the website that sale price items are nonreturnable. I don't know if that's the same for the store?


----------



## acm1134

How do they hold up ?? Would you say the color black is prone to scratches ?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just ordered the Claret in medium! I'm really excited!!


----------



## Jing77

Tempted to order one and return the one I bought on lord$taylor.com since it was $223 and had some scratches already, but not sure if the new one I'll get from the MK website would be perfect and it's not returnable......


----------



## smileydimples

I want the Clarit one but I don't want to buy it from the Michael's kors Store does any of the other stores have that color


----------



## Lenutsa10

Got my luggage large traveler for $199 yaayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Lenutsa10 said:


> Got my luggage large traveler for $199 yaayyyyyyy!!!



YEAH!!!!!!! Congrats!! I was so tempted to get claret


----------



## Lenutsa10

smileydimples said:


> YEAH!!!!!!! Congrats!! I was so tempted to get claret


It's very pretty, and for that price....it's a steal. Love it!


----------



## missmoimoi

fieldsinspring said:


> Wow! Michael kors.com has the large for $199 in every color



I just saw this now - today!  I wonder if our local MK boutiques are following along?  I'm in Canada.  The grey is my top pick but I like several others too.  Holt Renfrew carries this bag as well but I don't think they stock as many colours as the boutiques.  I really can't have more than one  I have to get used to this rule.

I was hoping they would come out with a pretty blue version (not the navy) now I wonder if they ever will?  Something like (blue) Surf or...


----------



## fieldsinspring

All large colors in mk store are $149  no returns. Nordstrom will match though


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> All large colors in mk store are $149  no returns. Nordstrom will match though



What size is 149


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large 



smileydimples said:


> What size is 149


----------



## BeachBagGal

fieldsinspring said:


> Large


I see $199.00 for large, not $149.00. ???


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yeah it's only in stores. 




BeachBagGal said:


> I see $199.00 for large, not $149.00. ???


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Large



I called my store they say 199&#128541;&#128541;&#128541; and online is 199 man I was just in the store this evening too


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dumb. They are additional 25%, I only found out from this forum and then went in today. Nordstrom price matched no problem also




smileydimples said:


> I called my store they say 199&#128541;&#128541;&#128541; and online is 199


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Dumb. They are additional 25%, I only found out from this forum and then went in today. Nordstrom price matched no problem also



My store didn't have those additional only 50 percent off boo &#128539;&#128539; I'd love to price match but I know they want to see the price


----------



## BeachBagGal

fieldsinspring said:


> Dumb. They are additional 25%, I only found out from this forum and then went in today. Nordstrom price matched no problem also


Ahh wow! Did you go to Nordstroms or contact website?


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's a bummer. I went to Nordstrom but they didn't even call. Maybe call a different mk store? 




smileydimples said:


> My store didn't have those additional only 50 percent off boo &#128539;&#128539; I'd love to price match but I know they want to see the price







BeachBagGal said:


> Ahh wow! Did you go to Nordstroms or contact website?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

fieldsinspring said:


> All large colors in mk store are $149  no returns. Nordstrom will match though



Wow--they're cheaper in store than online! 

I bought the Claret, which was not available at my local MK, so I'm happy with my purchase! Plus, it's delivering on Friday! Yay!


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> That's a bummer. I went to Nordstrom but they didn't even call. Maybe call a different mk store?


Today is the last day of the sale when I called tonight. Chatting with Nordstrom I don't think they will do it without having proof I really wish they had claret


----------



## smileydimples

Nope they couldnt just as I thought  If some sees them still on sale tomorrow please let me know  xoxoxxo


----------



## keishapie1973

So, I received my gooseberry Hamilton from Bloomies yesterday. It was packaged in the dustbag. No plastic. No wrapping around the hardware. Two scratches on the back. A few small nicks here or there. Yet, I decided to sleep on it and decide if I could live with the imperfections. This one was shipped from a local store so I suspect that it was the display.

Today, ups delivered  the black one that I ordered.  Most of all, I was hoping that this one arrived perfect because it's a gift for my mom. And, I suspect that it may sell out quicker. It came completely wrapped in plastic. All hardware was covered as most new bags are. And a brand new dustbag was folded inside.  This is how I expect my MK bags to arrive.

This sealed the deal. I called Bloomies to let them know that I was returning the gooseberry. They were very nice. They're shipping out a new one right away. Hopefully, this one arrives in great condition because I love the bag......


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I just got two (black and luggage) for $169.98 with tax a piece from a price match. They made some type of mistake I think, but she also gave me 10% extra off. Wish I could have got the claret but I ordered that color in the sutton. Fingers crossed it ships no problem from MK (claret sutton). I am soooo excited!


----------



## smileydimples

I just bought the large Claret sadly they weren't 149 they were 199


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I just bought the large Claret sadly they weren't 149 they were 199




$199 is still a great price. I just paid $222 each for mine. I wish I could have gotten the cheaper price also but I was ecstatic over the price that I got.....&#128515;


----------



## Jing77

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I just got two (black and luggage) for $169.98 with tax a piece from a price match. They made some type of mistake I think, but she also gave me 10% extra off. Wish I could have got the claret but I ordered that color in the sutton. Fingers crossed it ships no problem from MK (claret sutton). I am soooo excited!


Great price! Where did you get them for for $169.98?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Jing77 said:


> Great price! Where did you get them for for $169.98?


bloomingdales.com does price match but they said they don't do MK online so I spoke with a manager and they honored it, but said $179....I was a bit confused because I saw $199, but they gave it to me for $179 because she had already said they were $179 so she just honored and then I got 10% off for signing up for their email. This was a total score, I wish they had the claret color, can't find that anywhere now


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Does anyone know if there will be new colors for this bag coming soon like red, grape or violet?


----------



## jojon21

Got a shipping notice on the claret large traveler - yay! Did anybody else get theirs from the sale yet?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Can't decide on what size to get! I know they run small but is the medium as big as a medium selma? (For those that have one) Or is everyone here going for the large size? I already have 3 saffiano bags so I'd love something like this. 
It's either this bag or a Sutton. Gahh!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jojon21 said:


> Got a shipping notice on the claret large traveler - yay! Did anybody else get theirs from the sale yet?



I did! I ordered on Friday night and it was delivered today. 

It is perfect! It is obviously brand new (wrapped from the factory) and packaged really nicely for shipping. 

I am really glad I ordered it!


----------



## jojon21

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I did! I ordered on Friday night and it was delivered today.
> 
> It is perfect! It is obviously brand new (wrapped from the factory) and packaged really nicely for shipping.
> 
> I am really glad I ordered it!



That's so good to hear! What color did you get? Mine will be delivered tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jojon21 said:


> That's so good to hear! What color did you get? Mine will be delivered tomorrow, can't wait!



Medium Claret.


----------



## missmoimoi

fieldsinspring said:


> All large colors in mk store are $149  no returns. Nordstrom will match though




Wow!?  I don't think our MK stores are following this trend &#128549; downtown MK boutique is pretty much out of stock.  I'll go check again and ask.  I might check Holt Renfrew pricing too.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I think this additional sale ended a couple of days ago.




missmoimoi said:


> Wow!?  I don't think our MK stores are following this trend &#128549; downtown MK boutique is pretty much out of stock.  I'll go check again and ask.  I might check Holt Renfrew pricing too.


----------



## acm1134

Should I get black or luggage ?? I have read this type of leather scratches easily so which would show scratches less ??


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> Should I get black or luggage ?? I have read this type of leather scratches easily so which would show scratches less ??



I have it both in Claret and in White and neither of them are showing any scratches.  Luggage and black are both gorgeous, I would say get Luggage it you want it for an everyday bag, the Black just looks a little dressier IMO.


----------



## acm1134

I ordered the luggage from Bloomies and got it for $209 after *********** !


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Got my two hamilton travelers and the luggage was perfect, but the black had a small scratch. i called and they are picking it up Thursday and delivering my new one that day as well! I am satisfied, not going to use it now anyway, but these bags are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

jojon21 said:


> I have it both in Claret and in White and neither of them are showing any scratches.  Luggage and black are both gorgeous, I would say get Luggage it you want it for an everyday bag, the Black just looks a little dressier IMO.


For the white one, what color hardware does it have, and does  it really have the black along the edges like it looks like on the website? Can you possibly take pics and post please


----------



## AMLoveBags

Can someone post a photo of the medium claret?


----------



## acm1134

Ordered the Orange Large Traveler for $181 ! I was never "in love" with the color, but maybe once I get it I will be. Just couldn't pass up on that price


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> Ordered the Orange Large Traveler for $181 ! I was never "in love" with the color, but maybe once I get it I will be. Just couldn't pass up on that price


Where did you get it?


----------



## acm1134

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Where did you get it?


The navy exchange


----------



## lvlouis

acm1134 said:


> Ordered the Orange Large Traveler for $181 ! I was never "in love" with the color, but maybe once I get it I will be. Just couldn't pass up on that price



Great price!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yes the $181 is a great price, and I really like the Orange when I went to the MK store last night. I did order the navy from the MK store, and was going to sell it and wait for a red or purple traveler to be released but was told that may not happen for the traveler, so I'm thinking of keeping it b/c I do like the color but now have black, luggage and navy and didn't get as good of a price on the navy ($213). But these are lovely bags and I actually like them more than the original Hamilton.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Got my hamilton traveler for the 2nd time and this time it had more scratches that were deeper, called customer  service and they are sending out another one, this is the last time Im trying, but bc I got it for 169 with tax I have my fingers crossed it will be in good shape. They were nice even offered me the orange which I thought about but I have the luggage so I passed in hopes the black will be perfect when I get it Monday.


----------



## keishapie1973

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Got my hamilton traveler for the 2nd time and this time it had more scratches that were deeper, called customer  service and they are sending out another one, this is the last time Im trying, but bc I got it for 169 with tax I have my fingers crossed it will be in good shape. They were nice even offered me the orange which I thought about but I have the luggage so I passed in hopes the black will be perfect when I get it Monday.




I initially had my heart set on the green but when I received it, it was scratched and dented. I also ordered a black one for my mom that arrived perfect. They were sending me another green but accidentally sent me another black. Meanwhile, they sold out of the green. I decided to just keep the black one because it is beautiful and the perfect size....


----------



## Bwtchd

So is this travele being discontinued? I was thinking of getting one but it seems almost all of the locations around here are closing them out. I wanted a large black but even the MK store downtown only had the medium  in white left.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bwtchd said:


> So is this travele being discontinued? I was thinking of getting one but it seems almost all of the locations around here are closing them out. I wanted a large black but even the MK store downtown only had the medium  in white left.



I haven't heard anything official but I think they are.  I don't know why these bags aren't more popular because they are beautiful. They address the zipper and size issues of the other Hamiltons......


----------



## ubo22

Bwtchd said:


> So is this travele being discontinued? I was thinking of getting one but it seems almost all of the locations around here are closing them out. I wanted a large black but even the MK store downtown only had the medium  in white left.


 


tauketula said:


> I haven't heard anything official but I think they are.  I don't know why these bags aren't more popular because they are beautiful. They address the zipper and size issues of the other Hamiltons......


 
+1 
I think they're being cleared out for the newer MK bags.  Snap one up soon if you can find what you're looking for.  They're still on sale on the MK website and at other retailers.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I think they're being cleared out for the newer MK bags.  Snap one up soon if you can find what you're looking for.  They're still on sale on the MK website and at other retailers.



I snapped a black one up for Christmas.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

What do you mean for the new ones, are there some new styles being released?


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> What do you mean for the new ones, are there some new styles being released?


 
Newer MK bag styles like the Dillon and the Lana.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Well when I asked mk they said it is not bring discontinued and there may be new colors next season just not now. I hope its not because I literally want this bag in every color. I love it so much!


----------



## jojon21

I don't think they are being discontinued, there is a new colorblock one on the Bloomie's website.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I saw that as well, I guess the next few months we will know for sure.


----------



## Bwtchd

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Well when I asked mk they said it is not bring discontinued and there may be new colors next season just not now. I hope its not because I literally want this bag in every color. I love it so much!



That's good news, I'd like to see a color block one.


----------



## smileydimples

I kinda regret buying my large claret traveler knowing I can't  take it back either ... Knowing how prone it scratches and there's way to much I want ... I rushed out to buy her not really thinking about how much I really wanted her and I didn't want to miss the sale price knowing it was the last day&#128542;&#128542;&#128542; my true love is the Selma bag


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

smileydimples said:


> I kinda regret buying my large claret traveler knowing I can't  take it back either ... Knowing how prone it scratches and there's way to much I want ... I rushed out to buy her not really thinking about how much I really wanted her and I didn't want to miss the sale price knowing it was the last day&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862; my true love is the Selma bag


I say sell it and purchase a selma. x


----------



## smileydimples

xx not allowed


----------



## acm1134

Got this beauty the other day ! I can't wait to start using her, but I am waiting for this rainy weather to pass (:


----------



## swags

I've carried the Hamilton traveler through most of the fall and I think its more durable than you may think. I did get a couple of light scratches but they seemed to disappear with a little apple moisturizer. I think its a great bag and at 199 an awesome deal for those of you that got it at that price.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

swags said:


> I've carried the Hamilton traveler through most of the fall and I think its more durable than you may think. I did get a couple of light scratches but they seemed to disappear with a little apple moisturizer. I think its a great bag and at 199 an awesome deal for those of you that got it at that price.


I agree, this is a great bag and I ABSOLUTELY adore it, especially the price I got mine for. This is definitely my new favorite bag without a doubt. Just ordered the leopard print, cant wait to get it.


----------



## jazzyj1021

swags said:


> I've carried the Hamilton traveler through most of the fall and I think its more durable than you may think. I did get a couple of light scratches but they seemed to disappear with a little apple moisturizer. I think its a great bag and at 199 an awesome deal for those of you that got it at that price.




Reading this makes me feel better! Glad to know the light scratches were able to be removed. Now to put this bag back on my wish list..


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

if anyone is interested the colorblock traveler in medium is on sale at MK for 179.00


----------



## ubo22

swags said:


> I've carried the Hamilton traveler through most of the fall and I think its more durable than you may think. *I did get a couple of light scratches but they seemed to disappear with a little apple moisturizer*. I think its a great bag and at 199 an awesome deal for those of you that got it at that price.


 


jazzyj1021 said:


> Reading this makes me feel better! *Glad to know the light scratches were able to be removed*. Now to put this bag back on my wish list..


 
+1 
Light scratches in soft leather will disappear with a good leather conditioner/moisturizer application.  So don't worry too much about that.  It's deep scratches you need to worry about.  But even with those, you can take any leather bag to a leather goods repair shop and they oftentimes can repair deep scratches, as well.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Also regarding the scratches I have been carrying mine daily for almost 3 weeks and no scratches, and it rained badly and the water just dried and I didn't treat the bag. Yes I can't do this bag like saffiano leather but I care for my bags and know I will not have a problem, and remember even birkin bags scratch so if you want soft leather you will have that with any bag. I absolutely love the style and feel, such a sophisticated bag!


----------



## burberi

Hi ladies, I purchased a black hamilton large traveler on sale and two days after, got an email saying that my purchase was cancelled due to unavailability. I called their hotline and the person I talked to said that it's because I picked ground shipping and they prioritize one and two day shipping so when they got to my order, there's no more bag left. Is it true? It just kinda sucks that you pay for the item that's available on their site and found out two days later that you get nothing.

Anyway, I tried again just now. I ordered a suntan because it's the only one left. I paid for next day delivery as well. Just want to know, how long until you receive a shipping confirmation? I'm worried they might cancel my transaction again. Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

burberi said:


> Hi ladies, I purchased a black hamilton large traveler on sale and two days after, got an email saying that my purchase was cancelled due to unavailability. I called their hotline and the person I talked to said that it's because I picked ground shipping and they prioritize one and two day shipping so when they got to my order, there's no more bag left. Is it true? It just kinda sucks that you pay for the item that's available on their site and found out two days later that you get nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I tried again just now. I ordered a suntan because it's the only one left. I paid for next day delivery as well. Just want to know, how long until you receive a shipping confirmation? I'm worried they might cancel my transaction again. Thanks!


Which retailer did you purchase your bag from?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

burberi said:


> Hi ladies, I purchased a black hamilton large traveler on sale and two days after, got an email saying that my purchase was cancelled due to unavailability. I called their hotline and the person I talked to said that it's because I picked ground shipping and they prioritize one and two day shipping so when they got to my order, there's no more bag left. Is it true? It just kinda sucks that you pay for the item that's available on their site and found out two days later that you get nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I tried again just now. I ordered a suntan because it's the only one left. I paid for next day delivery as well. Just want to know, how long until you receive a shipping confirmation? I'm worried they might cancel my transaction again. Thanks!


THis is MK online.....this happened with my deep pink selma as well. Macys has the friends and family online the price is $236.90 with tax for the large black/gold or black/silver. and you can also use e*ate*.com to get 6% off bringing your total to $222 with tax. Good luck


----------



## nn21

Just purchased the large luggage traveler for a total of 190.83!!! So glad I waited!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

nn21 said:


> Just purchased the large luggage traveler for a total of 190.83!!! So glad I waited!


That is great! Always excited when someone gets a deal


----------



## loveshopping098

love the black!


----------



## acm1134

nn21 said:


> Just purchased the large luggage traveler for a total of 190.83!!! So glad I waited!




Where from ?


----------



## burberi

[MENTION=333324]ubo22[/MENTION] and [MENTION=504907]SamanthalovesMK[/MENTION], yep that's right. I purchased it at MK Online. No shipping confirmation yet. If it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow, I should be getting an email by now right? :\


----------



## ubo22

burberi said:


> @ubo22 and @SamanthalovesMK, yep that's right. I purchased it at MK Online. No shipping confirmation yet. If it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow, I should be getting an email by now right? :\


Not sure, I've never purchased from the MK website.


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Not sure, I've never purchased from the MK website.




I recently purchased from their website. I did NOT get an email notifying me of shipping, but I was able to look up tracking information on the website. I was very impressed how well the bag was wrapped!


----------



## burberi

PamK, really? you just used to track by entering your email address and the order number? I'll check mine. Still no shipping confirmation and it's due to arrive today. Did you get a tracking number or something?

Edit: I checked. Still "In Process".


----------



## PamK

burberi said:


> PamK, really? you just used to track by entering your email address and the order number? I'll check mine. Still no shipping confirmation and it's due to arrive today. Did you get a tracking number or something?
> 
> Edit: I checked. Still "In Process".




My package gave a "Monday" delivery date, and I actually received it 2 days earlier on Saturday! I don't recall if MK ships Fedex or UPS, but the tracking number mostly likely works on those website(s), and that tracking information is usually more detailed.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

burberi said:


> [MENTION=333324]ubo22[/MENTION] and [MENTION=504907]SamanthalovesMK[/MENTION], yep that's right. I purchased it at MK Online. No shipping confirmation yet. If it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow, I should be getting an email by now right? :\


I have always gotten an email saying my package is on its way, but it doesn't give detailed information. my packages always come UPS not Fedex. I hope you get it especially if you want suntan otherwise its a better option to purchase from Macys since you can return if the color isn't what it seemed online. Personally I like the suntan when I went to the MK store. The only one I wasn't fond of is the white, and chocolate.


----------



## Euromutt86

Satchel, $179 at MK


----------



## nn21

acm1134 said:


> Where from ?



Nordstrom! I asked them to match Macys FF sale, and the bag was already on sale.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

nn21 said:


> Nordstrom! I asked them to match Macys FF sale, and the bag was already on sale.


Great deal! Nordstrom is not consistent at all. Sometimes they go above and beyond for me others they don't but I do like buying from them bc they package well and aren't that far from me.


----------



## Christa72720

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have always gotten an email saying my package is on its way, but it doesn't give detailed information. my packages always come UPS not Fedex. I hope you get it especially if you want suntan otherwise its a better option to purchase from Macys since you can return if the color isn't what it seemed online. Personally I like the suntan when I went to the MK store. The only one I wasn't fond of is the white, and chocolate.


I got an immediate email on the order and then one when it shipped. It was shipped by Fedex.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have always gotten an email saying my package is on its way, but it doesn't give detailed information. my packages always come UPS not Fedex. I hope you get it especially if you want suntan otherwise its a better option to purchase from Macys since you can return if the color isn't what it seemed online. Personally I like the suntan when I went to the MK store. The only one I wasn't fond of is the white, and chocolate.



I know you don't care for the white, but here's my story,  in case anyone is considering getting a white one
I bought a large white at the MK store, but was able to return it because it had some spots and a big straight "dent" on it. This was a "new", wrapped one from the back, that's why I didn't see this until I got home.

They unwrapped 4 more when I went back and they were worst than mine! The SA called a nearby MK store and the 3 they had also had problems. They explained that bags on display go back to the back, get wrapped up and get sold again. I was shocked. I thought "handled" bags got marked down during a sale, since were displays.

To make a long story short, to curb my white bag craving, after having a few MK Hamilton traveler messengers inspected from 2 stores, I found a perfect one!

Moral of the story: check your bag at the store, even if it's wrapped up from the back and especially if it's a final sale. The SA let me return the large one, because he saw the others were just as bad. Had I been the unlucky one with the only bad apple, I would have been at his mercy to get an exchange for a perfect one.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Similar thing happened to me as well with the black. I kept sending it back but finally got a good one. My leopard, luggage, orange and navy came perfect, hoping my colorblock comes good when it arrives tomorrow. Love this bag!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Getting the large colorblock traveler by mail today, I'll post for anyone interested in how it looks!


----------



## burberi

Well, MK Online cancelled my order again. What a waste of time and effort. Other stores didn't have the color I want. Is it safe to purchase on eBay?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

They are more expensive on ebay. What color do you want because I am a serious bargain hunter. My suggestion would be to look on mk online at like 6am, that's when they come into stock again, then check neiman Marcus or Nordstrom to see what they have, neimans only has orange right now. Also Bloomingdales has gooseberry right now for $234 with tax and macys has black, gooseberry and luggage $234. I hope you act fast and get one


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

And I meant to look on mk at that time and price match with either neimans or nordstrom


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Not sure about this bag, something different and a good price $199. what do you ladies think?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Not sure about this bag, something different and a good price $199. what do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824415



I like the look, but I tried it in person at Macy's and I wasn't sold on it. I like the solid suntan one a lot more


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

blondissima777 said:


> I like the look, but I tried it in person at Macy's and I wasn't sold on it. I like the solid suntan one a lot more


I agree, I'm trading it for the deep pink selma.....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I agree, I'm trading it for the deep pink selma.....


Love it, but I'd take it a step further and get the deep pink studded one.


----------



## burberi

[MENTION=504907]SamanthalovesMK[/MENTION] Neiman has it on regular price. Do you think they'll price match with MK Online?


----------



## ubo22

burberi said:


> @SamanthalovesMK Neiman has it on regular price. Do you think they'll price match with MK Online?


 
You should give it a try.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

burberi said:


> [MENTION=504907]SamanthalovesMK[/MENTION] Neiman has it on regular price. Do you think they'll price match with MK Online?


responded via PM.....


----------



## smileydimples

blondissima777 said:


> Love it, but I'd take it a step further and get the deep pink studded one.



Deep pink studded &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; which one is that


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

blondissima777 said:


> Love it, but I'd take it a step further and get the deep pink studded one.


I cant do the studs, Its nice for others just not me


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone think the hamilton traveler would be a great addition to my collection? I'm eyeing on the large traveler in black or luggage. Macys is selling the bag for $193 after tax!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone think the hamilton traveler would be a great addition to my collection? I'm eyeing on the large traveler in black or luggage. Macys is selling the bag for $193 after tax!!!


I think it would be a lovely edition. I notice you like color so I could see you with something bright and beautiful! I love the traveler and have been slowly getting rid of my hamilton's (except my coveted violet, and possibly my crocodile I think I will contact MK to get the smaller locks and see how it looks on the hamilton) and replacing with the traveler. I love that the lock is smaller, and to me it screams sophistication, I hope it comes in some other colors soon!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

burberi said:


> [MENTION=504907]SamanthalovesMK[/MENTION] Neiman has it on regular price. Do you think they'll price match with MK Online?


Did you get a traveler? I sure hope so.....


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone think the hamilton traveler would be a great addition to my collection? I'm eyeing on the large traveler in black or luggage. Macys is selling the bag for $193 after tax!!!


 
You might actually like it.  It has a zipper like the Selma and is soft leather like the Miranda and has a lock and belt like the Hamilton...all bags that I know you own.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> You might actually like it.  It has a zipper like the Selma and is soft leather like the Miranda and has a lock and belt like the Hamilton...all bags that I know you own.



AWW this is such a bummer, the price went back to $298 -.-" I was planning to purchase it but the price went back up,  after 25% off and tax it will be $240, oh well i think i can wait on this, since macys always lower the price. Do you know anywhere else that can i get it for under $200? I think i heard someone said MK store sold for $200 during veteran days if i remember correctly? Anyway I'll check my local MK store if they have and will be selling it cheaper than Macys.

I saw macys had the travelers during spring and at first but i didn't find it appealing at all because of the supple leather but after reading post and seeing pictures on tPf it starting to grow on me


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> AWW this is such a bummer, the price went back to $298 -.-" I was planning to purchase it but the price went back up,  after 25% off and tax it will be $240, oh well i think i can wait on this, since macys always lower the price. Do you know anywhere else that can i get it for under $200? I think i heard someone said MK store sold for $200 during veteran days if i remember correctly? Anyway I'll check my local MK store if they have and will be selling it cheaper than Macys.
> 
> I saw macys had the travelers during spring and at first but i didn't find it appealing at all because of the supple leather but after reading post and seeing pictures on tPf it starting to grow on me


 
It's on sale almost everywhere...MK website still has luggage for $199.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Has anyone noticed how EASY the traveler lock gets scratches yet?? I put clear scotch tape on the little gooseneck of my lock. The first time I carried it, I had scratches. In the mk store the SA pulled one from the back, still in its paper and the lock and plate looked awful. My hamilton locks are not this scratch prone. My oldest hammie is a gray croc studded n/s and is used quite often and really has no wear on the lock or plate. Maybe they are using thinner metal on the traveler. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

None of my locks are scratched, sorry to hear that.

 [MENTION=333324]ubo22[/MENTION]-MK "has" them but there seems to be a problem with you actually getting them, they keep canceling the orders....


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> None of my locks are scratched, sorry to hear that.
> 
> @ubo22-MK "has" them but there seems to be a problem with you actually getting them, they keep canceling the orders....


 
I'm not in the market for a Hamilton Traveler, but good to know about the MK ordering issues.  That's terrible that they keep canceling orders.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Has anyone noticed how EASY the traveler lock gets scratches yet?? I put clear scotch tape on the little gooseneck of my lock. The first time I carried it, I had scratches. In the mk store the SA pulled one from the back, still in its paper and the lock and plate looked awful. My hamilton locks are not this scratch prone. My oldest hammie is a gray croc studded n/s and is used quite often and really has no wear on the lock or plate. Maybe they are using thinner metal on the traveler. Just my 2 cents.


 
You might try smartphone screen protectors, instead.  They seem to be a bit more durable than scotch tape at preventing scratches on the hardware.  I put the screen protectors on my Hamiltons and Mirandas.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Ubo22 I have added ipad screen to all my hamilton plates and they are perfect but I just could not get it to work on that tiny lock. I got frustrated and added a very small piece of clear tap and so far so good. I think the metal is thinner because of the size of the lock/plate and handbag itself, they don't want to add additional weight to the bag by using the same method. A lot of people complained on here about it if I recall. I want heavy metal.....


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Ubo22 I have added ipad screen to all my hamilton plates and they are perfect but I just could not get it to work on that tiny lock. I got frustrated and added a very small piece of clear tap and so far so good. I think the metal is thinner because of the size of the lock/plate and handbag itself, they don't want to add additional weight to the bag by using the same method. A lot of people complained on here about it if I recall. I want heavy metal.....


 
Hmmm.  Well at least the scotch tape is holding up.  I never realized until more recent posts that the Hamilton Traveler lock and plate is smaller than the regular Hamilton lock and plate.  Interesting.


----------



## jojon21

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Ubo22 I have added ipad screen to all my hamilton plates and they are perfect but I just could not get it to work on that tiny lock. I got frustrated and added a very small piece of clear tap and so far so good. I think the metal is thinner because of the size of the lock/plate and handbag itself, they don't want to add additional weight to the bag by using the same method. A lot of people complained on here about it if I recall. I want heavy metal.....



I haven't had a scratching problem on the locks on my travelers yet.  Have you tried swapping out the lock from your regular hamilton and trying it on the traveler? I'd be curious to know if it fits.


----------



## bzzztobee

Apart from the Mk site, does any other store sell the large Hamilton Traveler for 199$? Been wanting to get the black one, but it's sold out on their site.


----------



## ubo22

bzzztobee said:


> Apart from the Mk site, does any other store sell the large Hamilton Traveler for 199$? Been wanting to get the black one, but it's sold out on their site.


Keep checking.  It goes in and out of stock.  I think it's back in stock right now!


----------



## acm1134

What are your honest opinions on this bag. I got her a couple weeks ago but haven't decided if I want I keep her. What's holding me back is the fact that I had a selma messenger once and used it maybe twice so ended up selling it. I'm afraid I won't use this much. Also do you think the camo really goes with anything or will this bag be for specific outfits ?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Large luggage traveler on sale at Neimans for $238...hurry ladies!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> What are your honest opinions on this bag. I got her a couple weeks ago but haven't decided if I want I keep her. What's holding me back is the fact that I had a selma messenger once and used it maybe twice so ended up selling it. I'm afraid I won't use this much. Also do you think the camo really goes with anything or will this bag be for specific outfits ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828914


I like the camo like I like the leopard. But honestly neither one can be used to go with everything unless you just want to.....If you don't love it I say return it but I love my leopard and of all the bags I was on the fence about this is not one of them. If you are on the fence you will regret keeping it, trade it for something you love.


----------



## maddalena

I love the colour


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy's has the messengers and large size on sale right now with an extra 20% off (today only- code: SUPER )!!! VERY good prices!!


----------



## missJrSg

Im torn between luggage and black.. plss help.. which color would you prefer and why? Thanks


----------



## ubo22

missJrSg said:


> Im torn between luggage and black.. plss help.. which color would you prefer and why? Thanks


Luggage is more of an every day color...looks good with almost everything.  Black is great if you want to use it for more dressy occasions.  Black goes with most everything, as well, but has a dressier feel to it.  I'm not sure which color would show scratches more...something to consider.


----------



## ubo22

bzzztobee said:


> Apart from the Mk site, does any other store sell the large Hamilton Traveler for 199$? Been wanting to get the black one, but it's sold out on their site.


Great sale at Macy's right now...today only!!!  I think you can get it TODAY for less than $199.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

missJrSg said:


> Im torn between luggage and black.. plss help.. which color would you prefer and why? Thanks


I wear black bags with everything personally (casual, and professional), I literally had so many black bags in different styles so honestly my preference is usually black. But the luggage does look really nice in this bag in my opinion. Honestly I really think the black with gold hardware stands out on this bag that may be the reason its sold out most places where the luggage is a little bit more accessible. Good luck!


----------



## sinyard

I'm glad I am seeing this now! I am torn between the luggage and black too. I am a jeans and nice too and jacket kind of women, usually have three little ones with me too. This is such a tough decision!


----------



## sinyard

^nice top. Sorry!


----------



## sinyard

Well, I ordered the black. I have too many luggage/tan color bags anyway!


----------



## sinyard

By the way $176 at Macy's for the large traveler in black, luggage and Goosenberry! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> By the way $176 at Macy's for the large traveler in black, luggage and Goosenberry! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


awesome price, and black is always a safe choice!


----------



## sinyard

SamanthalovesMK said:


> awesome price, and black is always a safe choice!









She's so pretty!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> View attachment 2831733
> View attachment 2831734
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty!


She really is!!! makes me regret giving her back, just beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

sinyard said:


> Well, I ordered the black. I have too many luggage/tan color bags anyway!


 


sinyard said:


> By the way $176 at Macy's for the large traveler in black, luggage and Goosenberry! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 
Great choice and great deal!


----------



## sinyard

SamanthalovesMK said:


> She really is!!! makes me regret giving her back, just beautiful!




Thank you! I assume you had too many black bags?!!! I'm returning my bkack/gold Selma and keeping this one.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I assume you had too many black bags?!!! I'm returning my bkack/gold Selma and keeping this one.


Actually I am down to only 2 black bags. I had to cut back in general and have some restraint b/c I was taking advantage of every single sale! I think I'm down to a good amount for now. Enjoy your bag she is truly beautiful!!!!


----------



## acm1134

sinyard said:


> By the way $176 at Macy's for the large traveler in black, luggage and Goosenberry! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


after tax ??


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> after tax ??


it's after tax....


----------



## acm1134

SamanthalovesMK said:


> it's after tax....


I've got luggage and black in my cart...... I already have luggage but haven't used it yet and I paid $220 so thinking I should just return her !!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> I've got luggage and black in my cart...... I already have luggage but haven't used it yet and I paid $220 so thinking I should just return her !!


Yes do it!!! Hurry too b/c the deal will end and someone can even take it out of your cart if they are low!


----------



## acm1134

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes do it!!! Hurry too b/c the deal will end and someone can even take it out of your cart if they are low!


okay I bit the bullet !!! I have the black pebbled hamilton and the luggage pebbled hamilton, think it will matter if I keep those and also the travelers in the same colors ?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> okay I bit the bullet !!! I have the black pebbled hamilton and the luggage pebbled hamilton, think it will matter if I keep those and also the travelers in the same colors ?


They are different bags but if you could take the hamiltons back I would chose the travelers. But if you can afford to keep all I say do it and you are a lucky girl!!!


----------



## sinyard

acm1134 said:


> okay I bit the bullet !!! I have the black pebbled hamilton and the luggage pebbled hamilton, think it will matter if I keep those and also the travelers in the same colors ?




Which do you use the most of the two colors? If probably get one if it were me. But, at this price I'd get both! I'm now thinking I need the luggage &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sinyard

SamanthalovesMK said:


> They are different bags but if you could take the hamiltons back I would chose the travelers. But if you can afford to keep all I say do it and you are a lucky girl!!!




I agree, return the Hamiltons and get both travelers .


----------



## acm1134

SamanthalovesMK said:


> They are different bags but if you could take the hamiltons back I would chose the travelers. But if you can afford to keep all I say do it and you are a lucky girl!!!


Well those I have had for a while so they are used but I sell my bags here and there when I feel I don't use them much anymore. I love the soft leather though !! Think I will just end up keeping them for now. I do think I may sell my black sutton though, I have way too many black bags but for the price I just got the travelers for I don't mind ! lol


----------



## acm1134

sinyard said:


> Which do you use the most of the two colors? If probably get one if it were me. But, at this price I'd get both! I'm now thinking I need the luggage &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I also used *********** and got cash back ! so with tax and cash back it comes out to be $168!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> Which do you use the most of the two colors? If probably get one if it were me. But, at this price I'd get both! I'm now thinking I need the luggage &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I always resort to black. Ill get in a color mode for a few days but always go back to black personally. But you can use the luggage as a neutral as well, do you have more luggage then black bgs or vice versa?


----------



## sinyard

acm1134 said:


> I also used *********** and got cash back ! so with tax and cash back it comes out to be $168!!




I've never used *********** , I need to look into that. Congrats!!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> Well those I have had for a while so they are used but I sell my bags here and there when I feel I don't use them much anymore. I love the soft leather though !! Think I will just end up keeping them for now. I do think I may sell my black sutton though, I have way too many black bags but for the price I just got the travelers for I don't mind ! lol


I agree and as you said you can always sell later


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> I've never used *********** , I need to look into that. Congrats!!!!


I use it too! definitely sign up there is no catch at all and takes seconds. free money


----------



## sinyard

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I use it too! definitely sign up there is no catch at all and takes seconds. free money




oh man, I do most of my shopping online too. Is there anyway to adjust orders I wonder if I just placed them? I don't want to cancel them though.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> oh man, I also do my shopping online too. Is there anyway to adjust orders I wonder if I just placed them? I don't want to cancel them though.


unfortunately not. i tried it


----------



## sinyard

What do you ladies think of the black Hamilton with silver hardware? I think it looks better with gold but I do need a black bag with silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

sinyard said:


> What do you ladies think of the black Hamilton with silver hardware? I think it looks better with gold but I do need a black bag with silver hardware.


I love black bags with silver hardware, but that's just me.  Have you considered other styles in black with silver hardware?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

sinyard said:


> What do you ladies think of the black Hamilton with silver hardware? I think it looks better with gold but I do need a black bag with silver hardware.


I like it better with gold too, it just pops!


----------



## sinyard

ubo22 said:


> I love black bags with silver hardware, but that's just me.  Have you considered other styles in black with silver hardware?




Yes, I might get the black selma with silver hardware. I wish there was a black sutton with silver hardware! Right now I'm hooked on MK bags.  I also like the jet set multifunction medium tote maybe in pearl grey with silver hardware. I'm just loving all these sales right now, but my wallet isn't.


----------



## sinyard

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I like it better with gold too, it just pops!




I agree!


----------



## ubo22

sinyard said:


> Yes, I might get the black selma with silver hardware. I wish there was a black sutton with silver hardware! Right now I'm hooked on MK bags.  I also like the jet set multifunction medium tote maybe in pearl grey with silver hardware. I'm just loving all these sales right now, but my wallet isn't.


For some reason, I think saffiano leather bags look better with silver hardware.  I think it's because they are usually more structured, and I think structured bags looks great with silver hardware.  I can see why you would like gold hardware on the soft leather of the Hamilton Traveler.  It's very pretty with gold hardware.


----------



## acm1134

Did anyone get a traveler in navy ? I have only seen it on Michael Kors' website and would love to see more pics of it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

acm1134 said:


> Did anyone get a traveler in navy ? I have only seen it on Michael Kors' website and would love to see more pics of it.


I have it, I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

It's a true navy in my opinion and I think I like it better than the black but I'm not keeping it, but I see only mk is selling it


----------



## acm1134

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2833722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true navy in my opinion and I think I like it better than the black but I'm not keeping it, but I see only mk is selling it




I need a navy bag in my life ! Can't seem to find the one though. It was my n/s studded navy selma but that was another one that was stolen when my home was broken into. I wish they came back out with it !!


----------



## Uthra11

Does anyone have the Hamilton traveler messenger bag? It looks roomy. Is the leather durable? How about in rain?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Uthra11 said:


> Does anyone have the Hamilton traveler messenger bag? It looks roomy. Is the leather durable? How about in rain?


I have two Hamilton traveler messengers, black and claret.  It's a lot more roomy than I expected it to be.  I can fit my wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, my husband's phone (he asks me to carry it most of the time when we go somewhere), and a small cosmetics bag.  Much more than I thought I could fit in it.  I haven't had a problem with the leather, but I also haven't had it in the rain yet.


----------



## Uthra11

AMLoveBags said:


> I have two Hamilton traveler messengers, black and claret.  It's a lot more roomy than I expected it to be.  I can fit my wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, my husband's phone (he asks me to carry it most of the time when we go somewhere), and a small cosmetics bag.  Much more than I thought I could fit in it.  I haven't had a problem with the leather, but I also haven't had it in the rain yet.





Thank you for your help! I am trying to decide between the pearl grey and luggage. I am trying to stay away from black as I have too many black bags.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Uthra11 said:


> Thank you for your help! I am trying to decide between the pearl grey and luggage. I am trying to stay away from black as I have too many black bags.


I've only seen the luggage in person, as I believe the grey is a MK exclusive color.  You really can't go wrong with either one.  I got both mine for under $100 each, so that's why I have two, plus when I find something that works for me I tend to stick to it.


----------



## Uthra11

AMLoveBags said:


> I've only seen the luggage in person, as I believe the grey is a MK exclusive color.  You really can't go wrong with either one.  I got both mine for under $100 each, so that's why I have two, plus when I find something that works for me I tend to stick to it.




Omg! That's a steal. When and where did you find the deal? Do you mind to send me a PM?


----------



## acm1134

Okay I believe I am done purse shopping for quite some time !! Got too many these last couple months :shame:  Got these beauties for $166 each !!! Thanks Macy's


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Okay I believe I am done purse shopping for quite some time !! Got too many these last couple months :shame:  Got these beauties for $166 each !!! Thanks Macy's




Great deal!!! They are both beauties.... &#128515;


----------



## fieldsinspring

Well I ordered the luggage on the macy's deal for $166 and it came with at least 8-10 deep scratches on the top right by the zipper. It was horrible. I returned.


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> Well I ordered the luggage on the macy's deal for $166 and it came with at least 8-10 deep scratches on the top right by the zipper. It was horrible. I returned.




That is horrible!!! Was it an obvious display or still wrapped in plastic?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

fieldsinspring said:


> Well I ordered the luggage on the macy's deal for $166 and it came with at least 8-10 deep scratches on the top right by the zipper. It was horrible. I returned.


I really love the traveler but returned them bc of just this. Too many issues with scratches. I hate it bc I love the bag but I babied the bag and it still had fine scratches. Oh well I'll stick with saffiano.


----------



## keishapie1973

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I really love the traveler but returned them bc of just this. Too many issues with scratches. I hate it bc I love the bag but I babied the bag and it still had fine scratches. Oh well I'll stick with saffiano.




Wow. You had like 5 or 6 of them. Did you return them all?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I got such good deals I just sold them for good deals. One I used and sold really cheap. It took a lot for me to sell them. Now I'm down to 8 mk bags and 10 bags total. Honestly I feel better, I can work with that amount and really get some use out of them!


----------



## keishapie1973

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I got such good deals I just sold them for good deals. One I used and sold really cheap. It took a lot for me to sell them. Now I'm down to 8 mk bags and 10 bags total. Honestly I feel better, I can work with that amount and really get some use out of them!




Oh, I see. I agree about not having too many. I've recently sold a couple. For me, I'd like to stay around 6 or 7. My collection feels complete and I haven't felt that way in a while......&#128516;


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

tauketula said:


> Oh, I see. I agree about not having too many. I've recently sold a couple. For me, I'd like to stay around 6 or 7. My collection feels complete and I haven't felt that way in a while......&#128516;


Agreed. I was getting overwhelmed for sure.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I really love the traveler but returned them bc of just this. Too many issues with scratches. I hate it bc I love the bag but I babied the bag and it still had fine scratches. Oh well I'll stick with saffiano.


Sorry to hear that. That's the reason I don't like soft leather on structured bags...too prone to scratches.  Can you tell me which color showed the scratches more, luggage or black?  I've been trying to figure out which one of my Mirandas I need to baby more.  Thanks.  BTW, I love your new avatar...inspired me to update mine!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's the reason I don't like soft leather on structured bags...too prone to scratches.  Can you tell me which color showed the scratches more, luggage or black?  I've been trying to figure out which one of my Mirandas I need to baby more.  Thanks.  BTW, I love your new avatar...inspired me to update mine!


Your avatar is on my list, love Alma's only have one that I'm in love with but more to come but slowly lol.....I was carrying the luggage and it wasn't super noticeable but I could see it and it bugged me so I had to let them allgo. But I got 3 blacks that were scratched before getting a good one so honestly I think with time all these colors will have scratches unfortunately


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Your avatar is on my list, love Alma's only have one that I'm in love with but more to come but slowly lol.....I was carrying the luggage and it wasn't super noticeable but I could see it and it bugged me so I had to let them allgo. But I got 3 blacks that were scratched before getting a good one so honestly I think with time all these colors will have scratches unfortunately


 
Do you think the scratches were more noticeable on luggage or black?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

It was equal......again these scratches wouldnt probably be noticeable unless you are really looking but for me I couldn't handle seeing them. So I feel anyone you get will have scratches in the future unfortunately, neither color worse than the other, and no deep scratches well not for me anyway.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> It was equal......again these scratches wouldnt probably be noticeable unless you are really looking but for me I couldn't handle seeing them. So I feel anyone you get will have scratches in the future unfortunately, neither color worse than the other, and no deep scratches well not for me anyway.


Okay.  Thanks for your response.  Light scratches on soft leather don't bother me so much.  That's normal over time.  My leather conditioner/moisturizer works to minimize them.  I've also found that you can use any plant-based oils as a conditioner/moisturizer.  Extra virgin olive oil works really well, surprisingly.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  Thanks for your response.  Light scratches on soft leather don't bother me so much.  That's normal over time.  My leather conditioner/moisturizer works to minimize them.  I've also found that you can use any plant-based oils as a conditioner/moisturizer.  Extra virgin olive oil works really well, surprisingly.


Thanks for the tip! I'm very anal about things like that.


----------



## fieldsinspring

No it wasn't a display. I think it was a return, but still had tags on and wasn't used 



tauketula said:


> That is horrible!!! Was it an obvious display or still wrapped in plastic?




I agree.. Didn't even think twice about getting another one after seeing those and how easy it scratched 



SamanthalovesMK said:


> I really love the traveler but returned them bc of just this. Too many issues with scratches. I hate it bc I love the bag but I babied the bag and it still had fine scratches. Oh well I'll stick with saffiano.


----------



## keishapie1973

Been carrying her for about a week. I love her. A nice change from my Saffiano bags.......&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Been carrying her for about a week. I love her. A nice change from my Saffiano bags.......&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839135


Great bag!


----------



## StopHammertime

Anyone have any mod pics with their traveler messenger or the 'medium' traveler? I am trying to decide which one would be a better option. Or maybe a pic of how much you can fit in either one?


----------



## StopHammertime

AMLoveBags said:


> I've only seen the luggage in person, as I believe the grey is a MK exclusive color.  You really can't go wrong with either one.  I got both mine for under $100 each, so that's why I have two, plus when I find something that works for me I tend to stick to it.



That is a steal! I would scoop it up in a split second for under $100!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Great bag!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## bzzztobee

was wondering if these can be found at the Mk Outlet stores and if there would be an additional sale on them.


----------



## citybaglady

bzzztobee said:


> was wondering if these can be found at the Mk Outlet stores and if there would be an additional sale on them.



I was at the outlet in Atlantic city and there was one small hamilton traveler tote in camo. I don't remember the price, but everything in the store was an additional 20% off.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My mk SA called yesterday and said everything on markdown was an additional 20 or 25% off. Can't remember which. Menopause is a B. My mind is a constant brain fart LOL! I cannot handle christmas traffic and the crowds, makes me feel like doing someone harm with all the pushing, shoving, screaming kids, loud music, men wandering around aimlessly because they are clueless and asking random strangers if the ugly robe they are holding is o.k. for the wife we don't know....enough ranting. Ughhh, I'm officially my mother. I need more coffee.


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My mk SA called yesterday and said everything on markdown was an additional 20 or 25% off. Can't remember which. Menopause is a B. My mind is a constant brain fart LOL! I cannot handle christmas traffic and the crowds, makes me feel like doing someone harm with all the pushing, shoving, screaming kids, loud music, *men wandering around aimlessly because they are clueless and asking random strangers if the ugly robe they are holding is o.k. for the wife we don't know*....enough ranting. Ughhh, I'm officially my mother. I need more coffee.



Thanks for the laugh!!! Lol


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My mk SA called yesterday and said everything on markdown was an additional 20 or 25% off. Can't remember which. Menopause is a B. My mind is a constant brain fart LOL! I cannot handle christmas traffic and the crowds, makes me feel like doing someone harm with all the pushing, shoving, screaming kids, loud music, men wandering around aimlessly because they are clueless and asking random strangers if the ugly robe they are holding is o.k. for the wife we don't know....enough ranting. Ughhh, I'm officially my mother. I need more coffee.


 


tauketula said:


> Thanks for the laugh!!! Lol


 
+1 :lolots:


----------



## burberi

Got my black large hamilton traveler from Macy's weeks ago! Wasn't able to post at an earlier date because they sent me an obviously returned one so I had to have it replaced. The first one arrived in a random plastic bag with no protective covers whatsoever and it had scuffs at the front and at the bottom  It also didn't come with a dust bag! A travesty! I immediately returned it and after a few days they sent me another bag coming from the same location. This one arrived in an MK plastic bag, fully covered and padded with soft paper/tissues all over, and had a dust bag! The bag is also perfect inside and out. It was smooth, shiny, and buttery - the way it has to be. 

After a few days of using it (I mostly commute via subway and bus), it had a few marks at the front, but not too obvious, unless you really stare at it. I agree that the leather is too soft and prone to scratches, but I can live with it. This bag is really gorgeous! I also got it at a really awesome price; around $194 including tax.


----------



## bzzztobee

Despite all the reviews saying how this bag is prone to scratches, i went out and got this bag in black today. There was an extra 25% off on sales items so couldnt pass up on the deal. Let me tell you that this bag is GORGEOUS and is the perfect size as well (bought it in large). I dont know why, but it reminds me so much of the Hermes Birkin bag, minus the leather quality of course.  

Now the question is, is there any type of spray or cream i can put on the leather in order to protect it from scratches? I'm usually pretty careful with all of my personal items but any tip to help make this bag last longer will be well appreciated.


----------



## keishapie1973

bzzztobee said:


> Despite all the reviews saying how this bag is prone to scratches, i went out and got this bag in black today. There was an extra 25% off on sales items so couldnt pass up on the deal. Let me tell you that this bag is GORGEOUS and is the perfect size as well (bought it in large). I dont know why, but it reminds me so much of the Hermes Birkin bag, minus the leather quality of course.
> 
> Now the question is, is there any type of spray or cream i can put on the leather in order to protect it from scratches? I'm usually pretty careful with all of my personal items but any tip to help make this bag last longer will be well appreciated.



I also got ths bag in black at a nice discount. I agree with everything that you posted. I carried mine for two weeks and so far, no scratches. As a sports mom of three, I'm not really that gentle with my bags. I purchased apple guarde leather protector from amazon. It was recommended by ubo22.....


----------



## acm1134

So I have decided to return both  my luggage and black traveler. They are gorgeous but I really don't need them and I am worried about the leather getting scratched easily. Ever since I got them, they have been sitting in my closet with the tags attached. No point in keeping them around if I will barely use them


----------



## smileydimples

acm1134 said:


> I need a navy bag in my life ! Can't seem to find the one though. It was my n/s studded navy selma but that was another one that was stolen when my home was broken into. I wish they came back out with it !!



They have at Macy's medium studded navy Selma I bought one. I didn't see it online but found mine in the store


----------



## bzzztobee

tauketula said:


> I also got ths bag in black at a nice discount. I agree with everything that you posted. I carried mine for two weeks and so far, no scratches. As a sports mom of three, I'm not really that gentle with my bags. I purchased apple guarde leather protector from amazon. It was recommended by ubo22.....



Awesome! Thnx for the advice, will surely look into it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I almost bought a navy hamilton traveler today but it's just LIKE not LOVE. The Spring line hit's my store monday or Tuesday and I will wait and see what's new. Mk boutique has lrg travelers down to 149.00 if anybody is interested, not sure about online.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I like the Traveler, but I'm not sure of the leather when it comes to scratches. I prefer my saffiano bags. I can put them anywhere and they still look fantastic and hold up great. With three kids and a full time job, I don't want high maintanance bags. I do hope they come in saffiano at one point, then I would probably end up buying one .


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Norwegian Girl said:


> I like the Traveler, but I'm not sure of the leather when it comes to scratches. I prefer my saffiano bags. I can put them anywhere and they still look fantastic and hold up great. With three kids and a full time job, I don't want high maintanance bags. I do hope they come in saffiano at one point, then I would probably end up buying one .



Zappos.com has the larger traveler in black and luggage in SAFFIANO. Kidproof!!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Zappos.com has the larger traveler in black and luggage in SAFFIANO. Kidproof!!


That's the top zip Hamilton tote.  A little different, but close enough.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> That's the top zip Hamilton tote.  A little different, but close enough.



LOL! I meant to include top-zip. I'm not crazy about the tz traveler in saffiano leather. The stiff shape just seems "off" to me, but that's probably just me. It's the only option available in the traveler style and saffiano, that's why I mentioned it. I wonder if it will come in more colors besides black and luggage?


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> LOL! I meant to include top-zip. I'm not crazy about the tz traveler in saffiano leather. The stiff shape just seems "off" to me, but that's probably just me. It's the only option available in the traveler style and saffiano, that's why I mentioned it. I wonder if it will come in more colors besides black and luggage?


It has been out for a while, and I haven't seen it in a variety of colors.  I'm not sure of its popularity.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> It has been out for a while, and I haven't seen it in a variety of colors.  I'm not sure of its popularity.



 I don't think it's very popular at all. Someone asked about it on the forum several months ago and the reviews were mixed. I'm not really feeling it myself.


----------



## the_baglover

I hate to sound critical but the truth is any leather bag will have scratches with daily use, unless we're talking about Saffiano leather. And some people hate Saffiano because they say it feels like plastic. My advice is buy this bag if you like it (mine is black) and take care of it like you would any expensive item you own.


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> I hate to sound critical but the truth is any leather bag will have scratches with daily use, unless we're talking about Saffiano leather. And some people hate Saffiano because they say it feels like plastic. My advice is buy this bag if you like it (mine is black) and take care of it like you would any expensive item you own.


True, but not all leather is created equal, I'm afraid.  Some soft leathers are more scratch prone than others.  My test is if my leather conditioner/moisturizer can minimize or even eliminate light scratches on the leather, then I'm good to go.  Otherwise, it's a pass.  And regardless of what type of soft leather you have, I agree, you need to take care of it like any other expensive item you own.


----------



## ilysukixD

I initially went to MK to get the small sutton but after spending 30 minutes deciding if I want the flap bag or sutton I ended up choosing the Hamilton traveler in medium. It was the last one at the store and also she gave me an additional 10% off because of the scratches so it was $174 after tax!!! But the plastic protectant on the straps makes me wonder if it's a fake!!!  Let me know if it's authentic!! I will post it on the authenticate thread as well.


----------



## Euromutt86

ilysukixD said:


> I initially went to MK to get the small sutton but after spending 30 minutes deciding if I want the flap bag or sutton I ended up choosing the Hamilton traveler in medium. It was the last one at the store and also she gave me an additional 10% off because of the scratches so it was $174 after tax!!! But the plastic protectant on the straps makes me wonder if it's a fake!!!  Let me know if it's authentic!! I will post it on the authenticate thread as well.
> View attachment 2879397
> 
> View attachment 2879399
> 
> View attachment 2879402
> 
> View attachment 2879404
> 
> View attachment 2879406



I have the same bag that I got from the MK store. It had the plastic on the straps like that. I only remember because I fought to get it off. HAHA.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> I initially went to MK to get the small sutton but after spending 30 minutes deciding if I want the flap bag or sutton I ended up choosing the Hamilton traveler in medium. It was the last one at the store and also she gave me an additional 10% off because of the scratches so it was $174 after tax!!! But the plastic protectant on the straps makes me wonder if it's a fake!!!  Let me know if it's authentic!! I will post it on the authenticate thread as well.
> View attachment 2879397
> 
> View attachment 2879399
> 
> View attachment 2879402
> 
> View attachment 2879404
> 
> View attachment 2879406



I love this bag. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> I initially went to MK to get the small sutton but after spending 30 minutes deciding if I want the flap bag or sutton I ended up choosing the Hamilton traveler in medium. It was the last one at the store and also she gave me an additional 10% off because of the scratches so it was $174 after tax!!! But the plastic protectant on the straps makes me wonder if it's a fake!!!  Let me know if it's authentic!! I will post it on the authenticate thread as well.
> View attachment 2879397
> 
> View attachment 2879399
> 
> View attachment 2879402
> 
> View attachment 2879404
> 
> View attachment 2879406


I ordered the Large Luggage Hamilton Traveler from Bloomingdales and it came wrapped the same way !


----------



## melbo

How are you girls liking your bags? I'm considering getting a larger version of hamilton messenger, but want to know how the leather is holding up. &#128522;


----------



## swags

^ Mine looks really good. I got it last summer in luggage and it had one small scratch on it but I put some moisturizer on it and now I have trouble seeing it. 


Did MK discontinue the traveler? I was hoping they would come out with a scarlet red.


----------



## melbo

swags said:


> ^ Mine looks really good. I got it last summer in luggage and it had one small scratch on it but I put some moisturizer on it and now I have trouble seeing it.
> 
> 
> Did MK discontinue the traveler? I was hoping they would come out with a scarlet red.



They're sold out everywhere. There was a sale going on MK but I was too late. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## ilysukixD

I don't think MK discounted  the hamilton traveler, I saw this on an european website
http://www.forzieri.com/handbags/michael-kors/ik130115-026-00
Hamilton Mandarin Glossy Croco Leather Medium Traveler
$398.00


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> I don't think MK discounted  the hamilton traveler, I saw this on an european website
> http://www.forzieri.com/handbags/michael-kors/ik130115-026-00
> Hamilton Mandarin Glossy Croco Leather Medium Traveler
> $398.00


Maybe they're not sold out in other sites, but MK keeps on listing them for $199. When I click on the link they are all sold out. The hamilton traveler leopard was on sale, I put it on the deals thread. The regular leather was on sale at the same time. I missed out on both sales. &#128546;
P. S. I'm looking for one that's on sale, but thanks for the help. I can't justify breaking my ban for the hammy.. Maybe for another Miranda, lol &#128513;


----------



## SheisBlushing

Just ordered a Hamilton Traveler in black, should receive it tomorrow (Yay for express delivery!) and I just can't wait


----------



## SheisBlushing

I'm in love! It's such a beautiful bag


----------



## melbo

SheisBlushing said:


> I'm in love! It's such a beautiful bag



Gorgeous! Love that soft leather


----------



## SheisBlushing

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Love that soft leather



Thanks! The leather is amazing, so buttery soft


----------



## Pinkalicious

SheisBlushing said:


> I'm in love! It's such a beautiful bag



AHHH BLACK AND SILVER HARDWARE. Where did you get this??? I want to trade my large colette for this bag....
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SheisBlushing

Pinkalicious said:


> AHHH BLACK AND SILVER HARDWARE. Where did you get this??? I want to trade my large colette for this bag....
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I'm eyeing a Colette atm.. Would love to add one to my growing collection!

I love, love, love black and silver so I was extatic when I saw it (and on sale too!), 
because I had mostly seen the black and gold  It seems to be the more popular color? 

I ordered it off of Zalando's Swedish site


----------



## Pinkalicious

SheisBlushing said:


> I'm eyeing a Colette atm.. Would love to add one to my growing collection!
> 
> I love, love, love black and silver so I was extatic when I saw it (and on sale too!),
> because I had mostly seen the black and gold  It seems to be the more popular color?
> 
> I ordered it off of Zalando's Swedish site




Yeah that's my issue. The Colette is black with GHW and very sensitive to scratches. It's a lovely bag but black with SHW is more casual. How is the leather on the bag? Do you find it scratches or dents easily? Ah oh well, I shouldn't be buying anymore bags so I will just live vicariously through you is this the large size?


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Yeah that's my issue. The Colette is black with GHW and very sensitive to scratches. It's a lovely bag but black with SHW is more casual. How is the leather on the bag? Do you find it scratches or dents easily? Ah oh well, I shouldn't be buying anymore bags so I will just live vicariously through you is this the large size?


The Hamilton Traveler and Colette are both made of vitelo leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

SheisBlushing said:


> I'm in love! It's such a beautiful bag


OMG! I Love the silver too! If it just had one outer pocket on it, I would get it for sure!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I don't understand all of this concern about regular leather scratching?? I ride on a Harley. I wear a leather jacket, leather chaps, leather boots and carry all leather bags. Our seat is leather and our saddle bags are leather. 

They get hit by rocks, bugs and go thru the worst kind of hell you can possibly put leather thru,all while doing at leaast 75 mph,  and none of my leather is scratched! Soon as I put my conditioning creme on it , it looks like new again. I don't get this at all and I have to wonder what are people doing more than us crazy bikers, that causes the leather to scratch so bad?? Very odd. Never had this problem with genuine leather. I love it and won't have anything else. My friends would all make fun of me! lol!

Just want to add that real leather is much tougher you think and that is why us riders, won't leave home without it,


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't understand all of this concern about regular leather scratching?? I ride on a Harley. I wear a leather jacket, leather chaps, leather boots and carry all leather bags. Our seat is leather and our saddle bags are leather.
> 
> They get hit by rocks, bugs and go thru the worst kind of hell you can possibly put leather thru,all while doing at leaast 75 mph,  and none of my leather is scratched! Soon as I put my conditioning creme on it , it looks like new again. I don't get this at all and I have to wonder what are people doing more than us crazy bikers, that causes the leather to scratch so bad?? Very odd. Never had this problem with genuine leather. I love it and won't have anything else. My friends would all make fun of me! lol!



I agree. I've been wondering this as well. I've come to the conclusion that it's because the most popular bags (on this forum) are in saffiano leather so this wouldn't be an issue. I have the large Colette and the large Hamilton Traveler. I've treated them with leather conditioner and they are both as beautiful as they were the day I received them. I enjoy saffiano and regular leather.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. I've been wondering this as well. I've come to the conclusion that it's because the most popular bags (on this forum) are in saffiano leather so this wouldn't be an issue. I have the large Colette and the large Hamilton Traveler. I've treated them with leather conditioner and they are both as beautiful as they were the day I received them. I enjoy saffiano and regular leather.....


Exactly! Thank you! By the way, there is a thread here on the forum and 98 percent don't care for the saffiano and much prefer regular leather, so you are correct, it is only on this forum. You can find it it the handbags and purses forum.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't understand all of this concern about regular leather scratching?? I ride on a Harley. I wear a leather jacket, leather chaps, leather boots and carry all leather bags. Our seat is leather and our saddle bags are leather.
> 
> They get hit by rocks, bugs and go thru the worst kind of hell you can possibly put leather thru,all while doing at leaast 75 mph,  and none of my leather is scratched! Soon as I put my conditioning creme on it , it looks like new again. I don't get this at all and I have to wonder what are people doing more than us crazy bikers, that causes the leather to scratch so bad?? Very odd. Never had this problem with genuine leather. I love it and won't have anything else. My friends would all make fun of me! lol!
> 
> Just want to add that real leather is much tougher you think and that is why us riders, won't leave home without it,


I adore both saffiano leather AND regular leather.  Regular leather is very durable, as you say.  I just think that some of the soft leather MK bags are made with less durable soft leather than the pebbled/goat leather you are used to.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I adore both saffiano leather AND regular leather.  Regular leather is very durable, as you say.  I just think that some of the soft leather MK bags are made with less durable soft leather than the pebbled/goat leather you are used to.


I also have the smooth leather such as on my Chelsea bag, which is very soft...no scratches ever. I also have several other smooth, soft leather bags. No problems all. I have two goat leather bags, and two pebbled leather and yes they are VERY durable, more so than my other leather bags. 

The only soft leather bags I have that makes me nervous, is my LAMB leather bags, only because they are very thin and I think they would tear easier than the regular leather, but there again, no scratches, ever! . I hang my keys on them, nothing scratches them in the past 30 years. I simply can't figure out what people are doing that scratches these bags. I am a big outdoor gal. I not only ride motorcycles, I ride horses, go camping, fishing, etc.. and my bags go with me everywhere. We even have leather saddles! lol! leather is the most durable material you can make handbags out of. Unless you are hanging razer blades on your bags, I just can't figure where all these scratches are coming from? lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I also have the smooth leather such as on my Chelsea bag, which is very soft...no scratches ever. I also have several other smooth leather bags. No problems all. I have two goat leather bags, and two pebbled leather and yes they are VERY durable, more so than my other leather bags.
> 
> The only soft leather bags I have that makes me nervous, is my LAMB leather bags, only because they are very thin and I think they would tear easier than the regular leather, but there again, no scratches, ever! . I hang my keys on them, nothing scratches them in the past 30 years. I simply can't figure out what people are doing that scratches these bags. I am a big outdoor gal. I not only ride motorcycles, I ride horses, go camping, fishing, etc.. and my bags go with me everywhere. We even have leather saddles! lol! lether is the most durable material you can make handbags out of. Unless you are hanging razer blades on your bags, I just can't figure where all these scratches are coming from? lol!


Do you have any vitelo leather bags?


----------



## paula3boys

Did you see it now is in raspberry also?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Do you have any vitelo leather bags?


As in calf / Italian leather? Not right now, but I have had calf leather in the past and I have also had calf leather coats and shoes. No problems there either. VERY expensive though, so yes, I didn't wear them as much. I also have vests and chaps made of deer and elk hide! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Did you see it now is in raspberry also?


With silver hardware??


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> As in calf / Italian leather? Not right now, but I have had calf leather in the past and I have also had calf leather coats and shoes. No problems there either. VERY expensive though, so yes, I didn't wear them as much. I also have vests and chaps made of deer and elk! lol!


I think Baglady 3375 mentioned that MK has tried to put soft vitelo (calfskin) leather on structured bags and that seems to be the problem.  When it's on the less structured bags it seems to do okay.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Do you have any vitelo leather bags?


Here is one of my riding sisters, Diane.  She is wearing a pair of Elk Leather chaps that she made herself. Do you see my pink Tristan sitting under the table?? lol! I'm telling you, we put our leather through hell and back...No Scratches ever! And we probably know more about leather than any other group of people because we not only live in it, we make and design our own leather wear. We even poke holes in it to place pins on our vests, AND bags! . Leather is extremely durable and long lasting. You do NOT have to baby it at all. See the Stallion she carved in the hide?? There is nothing more durable than genuine leather and that is why it so widely used in outdoor life.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I think Baglady 3375 mentioned that MK has tried to put soft vitelo (calfskin) leather on structured bags and that seems to be the problem.  When it's on the less structured bags it seems to do okay.


What bags are those?? How many have they made? Does anybody have one, and are they making these Travelers out of them?? I am quite sure that Traveler will last a life time with very few issues, if any. I looked it up and the Traveler is made of regular 100% cowhide...pasted from the MK Website below.

Hamilton Traveler Large Leather Satchel

STORE STYLE #: 30F4GHXS3L
STYLE NOTES DETAILS
-100% Cow Leather 
-Top Handle: 4" 
-Adjustable Strap: 17.5-19.5" 
-Interior: One Inside Zip Pocket, Two Open Pockets, Cell Phone Pocket, Keyfob 
-Working Lock and Key


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> With silver hardware??



Yes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Yes.


Oooh, where did you see it??


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> What bags are those?? How many have they made? Does anybody have one, and are they making these Travelers out of them?? I am quite sure that Traveler will last a life time with very few issues, if any. I looked it up and the Traveler is made of regular 100% cowhide...pasted from the MK Website below.
> 
> Hamilton Traveler Large Leather Satchel
> 
> STORE STYLE #: 30F4GHXS3L
> STYLE NOTES DETAILS
> -100% Cow Leather
> -Top Handle: 4"
> -Adjustable Strap: 17.5-19.5"
> -Interior: One Inside Zip Pocket, Two Open Pockets, Cell Phone Pocket, Keyfob
> -Working Lock and Key


The Hamilton Traveler is no longer on the MK website.  It was originally labeled as vitelo leather, just like the Colette.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton Traveler is no longer on the MK website.  It was originally labeled as vitelo leather, just like the Colette.


Hmmm I just copied it from there. What is this? I see, it is sold out. Click on the 'details' tab right next to the 'style notes', to see it is made of 100 % cow hide.  

http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHXS3L


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Oooh, where did you see it??



Belk.com


----------



## CinthiaZ

the_baglover said:


> I hate to sound critical but the truth is any leather bag will have scratches with daily use, unless we're talking about Saffiano leather. And some people hate Saffiano because they say it feels like plastic. My advice is buy this bag if you like it (mine is black) and take care of it like you would any expensive item you own.


I agree with you. I wear leather on my Harley Davidson all the time. We wear jackets, chaps, boots, all kinds of leathers. Leather is worn by bikers and cowboys because it is the toughest and most durable material that can take much abuse and still look great. It is perfect for outdoor living, None of our leather has scratches on it?  This is news to me and frankly I think it is ridiclous, in fact I KNOW it is. We LIVE in leathers daily and they do NOT scratch! After a couple of the runs we go on that involve camping and all sorts of rough terrain, we come home, polish our leathers and they are as good as new. All this fuss over scratching leather , really has me scratching my head! lol!  Leather bags are simply the best. I have had many of mine for decades and they still look new. I won't have anything else.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> What bags are those?? How many have they made? Does anybody have one, and are they making these Travelers out of them?? I am quite sure that Traveler will last a life time with very few issues, if any. I looked it up and the Traveler is made of regular 100% cowhide...pasted from the MK Website below.
> 
> Hamilton Traveler Large Leather Satchel
> 
> STORE STYLE #: 30F4GHXS3L
> STYLE NOTES DETAILS
> -100% Cow Leather
> -Top Handle: 4"
> -Adjustable Strap: 17.5-19.5"
> -Interior: One Inside Zip Pocket, Two Open Pockets, Cell Phone Pocket, Keyfob
> -Working Lock and Key



You are right! How interesting! I think they are the same leather as Sophie. My little hammy traveler is made from vitelo leather. 
http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-color-block-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30H4GHXM2L
I'm not sure why certain colors have different leathers, lol, but I'm not complaining. Love my little bag! That being said, vitelo is definitely more fragile. My bangles made a little scratch, and it happened while I was wearing crossbody and lowering my arm. Conditioner helped smooth it out quite a bit but it's definitely more sensitive than cow leather. 
My Camden is listed as "leather" on MK, but everywhere else it's "soft Venus" which I'm pretty sure ends up being calf leather. Lol. Why put all these fancy names. Even Google doesn't even now what "Venus leather" means, lol! 
https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/2906739
Camden feels like my hammy traveler with a different finish.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Hmmm I just copied it from there. What is this? I see, it is sold out. Click on the 'details' tab right next to the 'style notes', to see it is made of 100 % cow hide.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHXS3L


Great that you have that link.  I can't get to it anymore directly from the website because the Hamilton Traveler is sold out.  It was originally labeled as vitelo leather when it first came out.  MK, as usual, must have changed the description later.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Oooh, where did you see it??



Hamilton traveler in raspberry with SHW is also on Macys.com ! (in saffiano leather)

Pearl gray with SHW looks really nice too, but alas, I do not need another bag haha


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Hamilton traveler in raspberry with SHW is also on Macys.com ! (in saffiano leather)
> 
> Pearl gray with SHW looks really nice too, but alas, I do not need another bag haha



Love the rapberry one but I have a Sutton gold hardware and my Selma silver hardware is on her way both in raspberry I am going to compare them and see if I really need both. Its one of my fav colors but thres so much I want. I wish I was happy with what I have but darn it to many new things come out


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Love the rapberry one but I have a Sutton gold hardware and my Selma silver hardware is on her way both in raspberry I am going to compare them and see if I really need both. Its one of my fav colors but thres so much I want. I wish I was happy with what I have but darn it to many new things come out



Haha I know right? So many new bags, so little time! Raspberry + SHW were made for each other. I would love the hamilton traveler crossbody in raspberry SHW but i will hold off for now. It's on Nordstrom's!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You are right! How interesting! I think they are the same leather as Sophie. My little hammy traveler is made from vitelo leather.
> http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-color-block-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30H4GHXM2L
> I'm not sure why certain colors have different leathers, lol, but I'm not complaining. Love my little bag! That being said, vitelo is definitely more fragile. My bangles made a little scratch, and it happened while I was wearing crossbody and lowering my arm. Conditioner helped smooth it out quite a bit but it's definitely more sensitive than cow leather.
> My Camden is listed as "leather" on MK, but everywhere else it's "soft Venus" which I'm pretty sure ends up being calf leather. Lol. Why put all these fancy names. Even Google doesn't even now what "Venus leather" means, lol!
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/2906739
> Camden feels like my hammy traveler with a different finish.


Yes, most of their leather bags are made of cow hide. They generally specify when they are not. I wear mostly cow hide on the Harley and it never scratches. Many of the ladies on this thread have posted that their Traveler bags all still look great. They might just be using this calf leather on the color blocks or the smaller ones. The large Traveler is cow hide, so it should wear very well.


----------



## yenaj

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, most of their leather bags are made of cow hide. They generally specify when they are not. I wear mostly cow hide on the Harley and it never scratches. Many of the ladies on this thread have posted that their Traveler bags all still look great. They might just be using this calf leather on the color blocks or the smaller ones. The large Traveler is cow hide, so it should wear very well.




All the Travelers I've seen have been made of the soft vitelo. Big or small, colour-blocked or not This is very odd lol


----------



## ubo22

missmoimoi said:


> I'm a lover of dark brown, typically or sometimes called T-moro.  It's hard to put my finger on why this one didn't blow me away - it's ok and others will love it - always such a personal thing.  To tell you the truth, it might have more to do with the bag on display.  These are well-made as all MK bags are, but it was a little warped.
> 
> I think the Hamilton Traveler will hold its shape quite well over time despite the vitello leather being softer than saffiano leather.  It's thick and the bag is only a med size so it really isn't going to "hang" kwim?
> 
> I plan on going back with my RM mab in winter grey in tow to do a sbs with the grey Hamilton Traveler.  I did this with my limoncello Kate Spade bag to compare with apple green   Yea, I'll post pics but not sure when I'm going back.


 


missmoimoi said:


> The Sophie bags seem like a super soft pebbled leather to me - finely pebbled though.  Not as smooth as this vitello leather however, maybe MK makes lots of different Sophie satchels?  Like that's what he does - he makes so many variations of any given bag, right?


 


missmoimoi said:


> Yes, I agree and I know what you mean about green bell peppers...it's pretty darn close depending on the bell pepper LOL those come in different shades too!
> 
> You know what this smooth vitello calf leather(gooseberry) reminds me of?  And I only realized this today while at Holts...it reminds me of 2013 Givenchy emerald smooth polished calf leather antigona:
> 
> View attachment 2751822


 


missmoimoi said:


> They have other displays of same bag with the lock in its usual spot.  I think they just want to be creative and let folks know that it's a real functional padlock with key - sort of cute.  I didn't know (think) that the lock scratches the vitello leather?  I hope not...right now, it's not my problem anyway because I don't own one


 


yenaj said:


> All the Travelers I've seen have been made of the soft vitelo. Big or small, colour-blocked or not&#8230; This is very odd lol


+1
I pulled some quotes from earlier in this thread from last summer.  All Hamilton Travelers were made of vitelo leather.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I also have the smooth leather such as on my Chelsea bag, which is very soft...no scratches ever. I also have several other smooth, soft leather bags. No problems all. I have two goat leather bags, and two pebbled leather and yes they are VERY durable, more so than my other leather bags.
> 
> The only soft leather bags I have that makes me nervous, is my LAMB leather bags, only because they are very thin and I think they would tear easier than the regular leather, but there again, no scratches, ever! . I hang my keys on them, nothing scratches them in the past 30 years. I simply can't figure out what people are doing that scratches these bags. I am a big outdoor gal. I not only ride motorcycles, I ride horses, go camping, fishing, etc.. and my bags go with me everywhere. We even have leather saddles! lol! leather is the most durable material you can make handbags out of. Unless you are hanging razer blades on your bags, I just can't figure where all these scratches are coming from? lol!



Razorblades-LOL!! Cinthiaz, you crack me up!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> You are right! How interesting! I think they are the same leather as Sophie. My little hammy traveler is made from vitelo leather.
> http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-color-block-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30H4GHXM2L
> I'm not sure why certain colors have different leathers, lol, but I'm not complaining. Love my little bag! That being said, vitelo is definitely more fragile. My bangles made a little scratch, and it happened while I was wearing crossbody and lowering my arm. Conditioner helped smooth it out quite a bit but it's definitely more sensitive than cow leather.
> My Camden is listed as "leather" on MK, but everywhere else it's "soft Venus" which I'm pretty sure ends up being calf leather. Lol. Why put all these fancy names. Even Google doesn't even now what "Venus leather" means, lol!
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/2906739
> Camden feels like my hammy traveler with a different finish.



"Venus" leather is probably the same crap ploy chrysler used decades ago with ricardo montalban hustling "corinthian" leather in those ugly cars in the late 70's. Where in the hell is corinthia?? Does this place exist? I need to go to google......


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HAHAHA!! The leather/vinyl seats were made in Newark, NJ. Chrysler should STILL to this day be ashamed!! Corinth does actually exist but had no association with the crappy chrysler cordoba.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> "Venus" leather is probably the same crap ploy chrysler used decades ago with ricardo montalban hustling "corinthian" leather in those ugly cars in the late 70's. Where in the hell is corinthia?? Does this place exist? I need to go to google......



It was probably named after Corinth, a city in ancient Greece. Like seriously? If they're going to make up some names, why not name it after something we can actually relate to??


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You are right! How interesting! I think they are the same leather as Sophie. My little hammy traveler is made from vitelo leather.
> http://m.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-color-block-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30H4GHXM2L
> I'm not sure why certain colors have different leathers, lol, but I'm not complaining. Love my little bag! That being said, vitelo is definitely more fragile. My bangles made a little scratch, and it happened while I was wearing crossbody and lowering my arm. Conditioner helped smooth it out quite a bit but it's definitely more sensitive than cow leather.
> My Camden is listed as "leather" on MK, but everywhere else it's "soft Venus" which I'm pretty sure ends up being calf leather. Lol. Why put all these fancy names. Even Google doesn't even now what "Venus leather" means, lol!
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/2906739
> Camden feels like my hammy traveler with a different finish.





ubo22 said:


> Great that you have that link.  I can't get to it anymore directly from the website because the Hamilton Traveler is sold out.  It was originally labeled as vitelo leather when it first came out.  MK, as usual, must have changed the description later.





yenaj said:


> All the Travelers I've seen have been made of the soft vitelo. Big or small, colour-blocked or not&#8230; This is very odd lol





ubo22 said:


> +1
> I pulled some quotes from earlier in this thread from last summer.  All Hamilton Travelers were made of vitelo leather.




I am going by what it says on the Michael Kors website, not by posts quotes.   I guess Michael Kors must be wrong and they don't know what their own bags are made of? It clearly states on the Michael Kors website that the Hamilton Traveler is made of 100 % Cow Hide. Here is the link so you can read it for yourself. You may have to sign in first. Once you open the page from the MK website, click on where it says 'details' right next to 'style notes' to read what is says. I have also copied and pasted it for you, directly from the MK website as well. Melbo did pull up another link for the color block where it says vitelo leather, so that is why I am thinking it was just on the color blocks, because it clearly states on the website, 100 % cow hide.  I also provided a link where it says Vitelo on the macy's website. Strange.

Here is the link...

http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHXS3L



Here is what it says. 

Hamilton Traveler Large Leather Satchel

STORE STYLE #: 30F4GHXS3L
STYLE NOTES DETAILS
-100% Cow Leather 
-Top Handle: 4" 
-Adjustable Strap: 17.5-19.5" 
-Interior: One Inside Zip Pocket, Two Open Pockets, Cell Phone Pocket, Keyfob 
-Working Lock and Key

It's weird because on the Macy's website, it says Vitelo. Very strange.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-large-traveler?ID=1538305


----------



## Pinkalicious

Where are you all looking? I am checking Macys and MK and both say saffiano leather?? Or am I looking at a diff bag haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Where are you all looking? I am checking Macys and MK and both say saffiano leather?? Or am I looking at a diff bag haha




I think you're looking at the new top zip Hamilton....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I think you're looking at the new top zip Hamilton....[emoji3]



OHH the one they are looking is the one that is sold out...whoooops! I've just been eyeing that new one in raspberry (the crossbody style without the handles)


----------



## CinthiaZ

So, I just called the MK headquarters and gave them the style number above and they told me it IS in the Vitello , which is still a cow hide. Apparentlyy at one time they just called it cow hide and then changed it to Vitello since it is actually CALF cow hide.  Vitello is from  a calf cow. lol! 

I wish they would remain consistent. It gets very confusing.  But yes, Baglady, regarding other bags and calling it Venus leather, when it is just regular cowhide, is just another gimmick, just like what Chrysler pulled off! It is just so they can make you think you are getting something more luxurious so they jack up the price.


----------



## CinthiaZ

No, I did a google search for the Hamilton Traveler ( try it yourself) and a link came up from the MK website showing a green Traveler. When I opened the link it said the bag is sold out, but as you saw, it said 100 % cow hide. So that is how I began to wonder why everyone was saying it is Vitello. Then I looked at Macy's Travelers and theirs says Vitello! 

I really wanted to know, so I called MK and they verified it is in the Vitello leather, but they had it as cow hide originally, because Vitello is from a cow, but only a calf / baby cow. They changed it later on. I wish they would be more consistent and stop all these constant changes to mareials and color names. It makes it so hard to keep up!


----------



## CinthiaZ

You are right! because this one says saffiano! Holy cow! This gets worse by the minute. lol!  I gave you the macy's link above that you can click on to see it says Vitello! lol! Now THIS One, says Saffiano! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_mPHoe8ie|dc_69538617847|-|mPHoe8ie


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> You are right! because this one says saffiano! Holy cow! This gets worse by the minute. lol!  I gave you the macy's link above that you can click on to see it says Vitello! lol! Now THIS One, says Saffiano!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._-_-_mkwid_mPHoe8ie|dc_69538617847|-|mPHoe8ie




This is the top zip tote. It's different from the Traveler...[emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I pulled some quotes from earlier in this thread from last summer.  All Hamilton Travelers were made of vitelo leather.


Here is where you can see I got the info about the cow hide. I had to print and scan the page because the link was cached from the past, and is no longer available on the MK website. At one time it was. This is where I saw 100 % cow hide, just so you don't think I am seeing things! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is where you can see I got the info about the cow hide. I had to print and scan the page because the link was cached from the past, and is no longer available on the MK website. At one time it was. This is where I saw 100 % cow hide, just so you don't think I am seeing things! lol!


No, I don't think you're seeing things.  That's what I said earlier...that MK must have changed the description.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> No, I don't think you're seeing things.  That's what I said earlier...that MK must have changed the description.


OK, good because  I was starting to think that I was seeing things! lol!


----------



## debunga81

Black hamilton traveller messenger. This bag is so cute and light.. and the leather feels nice too


----------



## SheisBlushing

debunga81 said:


> Black hamilton traveller messenger. This bag is so cute and light.. and the leather feels nice too



I need that in my life! So pretty


----------



## debunga81

These beauties for sale at my local MK store.. I am Malaysia based so its rm749 each for Hamilton traveller both medium and large. Also at same price large quilted selmas..


----------



## keishapie1973

debunga81 said:


> These beauties for sale at my local MK store.. I am Malaysia based so its rm749 each for Hamilton traveller both medium and large. Also at same price large quilted selmas..



These are so nice. The Traveler is my favorite Hamilton style. A lot of people confuse the Traveler with the Hamilton Top Zip Tote.  A good way to distinguish the two: If it's in saffiano, then it's not the Traveler......

Thanks for the awesome pics. I'm glad that they are releasing new colors in this  awesome style.......


----------



## Lenchen.swe

Hello,
I just want to say that I am so happy for this forum. I just bought the most gorgeous green bag on sale, and now I know that I bought a Traveler in gooseberry 
Thanks!


----------



## jhre

Hello, I want to buy this bag but there's not stores in my town. I want to know if a paper bag in size A4 can come in ? Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

jhre said:


> Hello, I want to buy this bag but there's not stores in my town. I want to know if a paper bag in size A4 can come in ? Thanks




Possibly. I had two Large Hamilton Travelers (just gave one away) and they fit my 13" laptop along with my wallet, keys, sunglasses, etc. Feel free to PM for pictures of the bag and interior!


----------



## jhre

Thanks for you reply
Can you zip the bag with your laptop ?


----------



## reginaPhalange

jhre said:


> Thanks for you reply
> 
> Can you zip the bag with your laptop ?




Yes I can, though its a somewhat "tight" fit because I have one of those MacBook skin/cases attached to it.


----------



## marcott2

so, I just sold my two like new pebbled traveler in black and merlot this week as I just lost the love when saw the outlets with this pebbled leather and lock this past summer. I have always liked the original smooth leather version that first came out...saw one last night at TJMaxx, think was large and not medium....need to confirm that. Just slightly scratched here and there but overall good condition for 149.00. should I get it?


----------



## baphi

Just got this,gorgeous and in pebbled leather.


----------



## baphi

Love it...


----------



## keishapie1973

marcott2 said:


> so, I just sold my two like new pebbled traveler in black and merlot this week as I just lost the love when saw the outlets with this pebbled leather and lock this past summer. I have always liked the original smooth leather version that first came out...saw one last night at TJMaxx, think was large and not medium....need to confirm that. Just slightly scratched here and there but overall good condition for 149.00. should I get it?



I love both versions but prefer the smooth leather too. If you found one, you should go for it. I adore mine....[emoji7]


----------



## baphi

keishapie1973 said:


> I love both versions but prefer the smooth leather too. If you found one, you should go for it. I adore mine....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3561117


Gorgeous!


----------



## chasy093

baphi said:


> Just got this,gorgeous and in pebbled leather.


What size is it? I was looking for Medium size but can't find any online. Does pebbled Leather got Medium size?


----------



## baphi

This is the large size.Try amazon for the medium size.


----------

